# Drag-Lo Minitruck build off



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, this was suppose to start on Jan. 1st. and run through Mar. 1st.
But fuck it, since some people started early, lets get it goin now.
Anything that lays frame or body, is that better?? LOL
Build it how you want.
Mild or Wild
Bodydrops are encouraged , but not required. 
Put your best creativity in this.
3 months should be plenty of time to get er done.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK PEOPLE THIS IS WHAT I'M BUILDING.
A FORD RANGER SPLASH mild street truck

CHEVYGUYS---RANGER


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2009, 07:19 PM~16050574
> *OK PEOPLE THIS IS WHAT I'M BUILDING.
> A FORD RANGER SPLASH mild street truck
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll be keepin an eye on this one here. My first truck was a 95 Splash. Been wantin to build a replica of it. Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

im in on this with a ranger too. its regular bed. pics soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea that Ranger is gonna be sick. 
Here's what Im goin with. 
Got this on ebay wrapped in toilet paper in a small ass box. 
I gotta start workin on my frame now.
























I plan on keeping the factory tails and the Datsun logo on the tailgate.
I dont like the fact that the bottom of the cab is bigger than the bed, so I will cut a little bit out to get it to sit even on the ground.
Not sure engine wise what I am gonna go with yet.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks like it me and u darkside! lol here's my 720, and i have cut the bottom of the cab to be even already, and cut down those god awful fender flares!! got a pathfinder front bumper and ill be adding is some 350Z flava!








looks like a good day to start it off to, HAPPY B-DAY TO ME!! LOL could be a good sign?! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 21 2009, 06:34 PM~16051879
> *looks like it me and u darkside! lol here's my 720, and i have cut the bottom of the cab to be even already, and cut down those god awful fender flares!! got a pathfinder front bumper and ill be adding is some 350Z flava!
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 07:58 PM~16052106
> *Happy Birthday bro!!
> *


garcia's!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i didnt know it was gonna be a total minitruck buildoff...

if its bendable for fullsizes i can jump in.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2009, 09:22 PM~16052311
> *well i didnt know it was gonna be a total minitruck buildoff...
> 
> if its bendable for fullsizes i can jump in.
> *


i did not know it was just a minitruck build off. no one said that we could not do full size trucks. 
i thought as long as it was a reg cab, it could be any kind of truck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ehh it dont matter..rules are meant to be broken!

my FULLSIZE 90 chevy stepside bodied, layin frame & tuckin 24"s
After the cut

















then the fix

















then the engine & frame









color will be red base with dark cherry pearl--a possible two-tone or somethin.
Also the taillights have been put in ahd shaved smooth with the body.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I didn't know that this build off was strictly for trucks.But it was supposed to be something that at least layd frame.But I'm going to be totally different then everyone.Here is my entry:
*Lo-Stro*
















I still need a painter.Any takers?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 21 2009, 11:45 PM~16052491
> *Well I didn't know that this build off was strictly for trucks.But it was supposed to be something that at least layd frame.But I'm going to be totally different then everyone.Here is my entry:
> Lo-Stro
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I like.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i could've brought a van or two to the mix, but thats geting in over my damn head..even if wonderbread had some part in it...lol :0 

looks good here. And depends on what klind of piant job your wanting?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ sick astro bro. im doing my 76 lowrider chevy stepside. thinking bout a metal flake green for this one. im tempted to do a scond build if i finish in time. i got a sonoma and plenty of ideas. i think i might just put it in as well. :biggrin: 
img]http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr28/rcnoobie/SDC11264.jpg[/img]


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that was the other kit i was thinkin of buiolding...was it a blue truck on the box?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You know what. It just says standard cab. So full size, mini , or now whatever as long as it lays out.
So if thats how ya'll wanna play give me a minute and I wanna change mine to something with a little more trunk. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i guess i might just go hinge happy with this sommabitch then..lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2009, 08:51 PM~16052545
> *that was the other kit i was thinkin of buiolding...was it a blue truck on the box?
> *


nah, it was a yellow one and it said basic builder.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm..

probably a repop kit of the one i have, big 4X4 with a 5th wheel on the tailgate, and bigger in size than my resin 80's model...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck it. I edited the initial post on the first page.
Here's what Im doin instead of the 720.

Baggin' Granny


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ thats gonna be hella sick. i always wanted to get me one of them models.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 10:04 PM~16052694
> *Fuck it. I edited the initial post on the first page.
> Here's what Im doin instead of the 720.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be sik.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Lets see what we can do.

Jeremy that Astro is gonna be bad ass bro!! I almost got nervous, til I realized I had the Caprice.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i wont be nervous til its DONE

or wait, at least painted.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HaHa. I know what you mean bro.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I go on vacation for a week and I come back and there is a "buildoff" thread on page two...WTF I'm in I prob won't get done in time but I'll dig something up tomorrow.

edit* maybe this 4 door hilux...long bed layed out...maybe...have even thought about a dually if i could find some fenders


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass thread. Ill be watchin this one.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2009, 07:50 PM~16052530
> *i could've brought a van or two to the mix, but thats geting in over my damn head..even if wonderbread had some part in it...lol :0
> 
> looks good here.  And depends on what klind of piant job your wanting?
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn everybodys starting early lmfao and I just got my bench cleared off. I need to get my kits out and see what I wanna do. I think I wanna finish my sonoma kit from MTs buildoff. Dunno. 

Hey I thought it was a build in progress only build off as well!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, it got changed up
again , and again.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 21 2009, 10:22 PM~16052937
> *I go on vacation for a week and I come back and there is a "buildoff" thread on page two...WTF I'm in I prob won't get done in time but I'll dig something up tomorrow.
> 
> edit* maybe this 4 door hilux...long bed layed out...maybe...have even thought about a dually if i could find some fenders
> ...


Damn how did you get ahold of that?? I could have sworn that went to live in Hawaii..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 10:52 PM~16053981
> *Nah, it got changed up
> again , and again.
> *



Lmao. 

Mini truckers dont need no fukin rules.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 21 2009, 09:22 PM~16052937
> *I go on vacation for a week and I come back and there is a "buildoff" thread on page two...WTF I'm in I prob won't get done in time but I'll dig something up tomorrow.
> 
> edit* maybe this 4 door hilux...long bed layed out...maybe...have even thought about a dually if i could find some fenders
> ...


Tight!! Had the same idea but need to find the extra cab version.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is just the start of the cutting, i just wanted to see if the wheels i had will fit.









got some more stuff to cut out, but this is the wheels im using.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 22 2009, 02:05 AM~16054905
> *Damn how did you get ahold of that?? I could have sworn that went to live in Hawaii..
> *


I got it from you! :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

In! Typical Hi-Lux, so far I've backhalved it, to stuff these wheels and narrowed the rear, cut bed to fit. rear was "hollowed" out so a metal axle could run through it for the wheels. Plans are to build yet another rear frame clip, smooth it out with a nice transition to "stock" frame. Might narrow the front, not sure. Smoothed and shot the dash with some HOK orange, but not sure if that will be final color not. extensive bed work, may open it up, also going to detail it with brakes etc.










with bed on for mockup.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so build what ya want, as long as it's low and kustom, and u FINISH it by march 1st. lol
this pretty much sums it up. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude this is gonna be a bad ass build off!


i wish i could find some time to do something wit some plastic, because i would jump in on this!


great work so far fellas!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOu know what. Sorry, but Im gonna stick with the 720. LMAO.

I had some wicked plans for it anyway. The wagon can be saved for a later date anyhow.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

this is goin to be a sick build off..good luck to everyone in this club..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Can I get in with my xcab yota?


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

im in with my ford f150 stepside


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wait a minute, wait a minute. 
This is for Drag-Lo members only.
Sorry fellas.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 22 2009, 03:04 PM~16058766
> *Wait a minute, wait a minute.
> This is for Drag-Lo members only.
> Sorry fellas.
> *


I was just about to say the same thing J.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 22 2009, 12:04 PM~16058766
> *Wait a minute, wait a minute.
> This is for Drag-Lo members only.
> Sorry fellas.
> *


SHOULD OF BEEN ANYONE ON LIL CAN GET IN,WOULD OF BEEN BETTER! :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 22 2009, 04:20 PM~16058937
> *SHOULD OF BEEN ANYONE ON LIL CAN GET IN,WOULD OF BEEN BETTER! :uh:
> *





as marky kicks rocks and takes his plastic home :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

ohh alright :uh: didnt say that lol so didnt know


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

DAANNNGGGG chevyguy97 thats some serious lipage on those wheels!!! lol Alright well Im gonna do something in progress to get some stuff cleared outta the way. Cant wait gonna be a sick buildoff. Late.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 11:04 PM~16052694
> *Fuck it. I edited the initial post on the first page.
> Here's what Im doin instead of the 720.
> 
> ...


You just aren't a truck person are you J???


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 22 2009, 04:34 PM~16060716
> *DAANNNGGGG chevyguy97 thats some serious lipage on those wheels!!! lol Alright well Im gonna do something in progress to get some stuff cleared outta the way. Cant wait gonna be a sick buildoff. Late.
> *


fuken shyt those about to be bad ass shyt i need sum body filler to complete my fukin sonoma ey darkside let me get on dis with my sonoma :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the bed cut out and started on the notches, but i don't like these notches, so i have already started on a back half.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

fuckin shyt!!! i didnt figure so many people would start off early?! OFF 2 THE LAB!!! lol i still have a civy to finish 4 the tuner build off!! :uh:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

so whats the dealio post progress pics and shit in here? daily? weekly?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell yeah, thats what i like seein..building & less bullshittin! 

I took a day off from it, but went back into the lab tonight to cut the lil fucker to death! We got suicide doors that swing freely and moujnt up right. I gotta make a traditional BD for the interior for it to look right. And i still have room between the frame & the interior tub--im getting too good at this-- :biggrin: 

also in the process of shaving the bodyline. The upper doorline has been shaved, cuz i opted out with a custom door instead of the whole damn thing. Looks better this way!


























guess seeing that badass eclipse made me do it!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 22 2009, 08:04 PM~16062224
> *so whats the dealio  post progress pics and shit in here? daily? weekly?
> *


Post progress as often as you can.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good slammd.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 10:41 PM~16063274
> *hell yeah, thats what i like seein..building & less bullshittin!
> 
> I took a day off from it, but went back into the lab tonight to cut the lil fucker to death!  We got suicide doors that swing freely and moujnt up right.  I gotta make a traditional BD for the interior for it to look right.  And i still have room between the frame & the interior tub--im getting too good at this-- :biggrin:
> ...



I'm going to say that the door hinges look like shit ! 

They are uneven and would be a pain in the ass to try and get the doors off and on for a good paint finish job ! And they are a wide as fuck ! 

A few of us have posted how-to's on building hinges ! You should listen to me and start over ! 

Make your hinges about 1/2 inch wide and keep the mounting post evenly apart when gluing them on the door ! 

Go check my school topic to see my how to on building a hinge ! It will work for hinging your hood and all other hinge job !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 22 2009, 09:49 PM~16063349
> *I'm  going  to  say  that  the  door  hinges  look  like  shit !
> 
> They  are  uneven  and  would  be  a  pain  in the  ass  to  try  and  get the  doors  off  and  on    for  a  good  paint  finish  job ! And  they  are  a  wide  as  fuck !
> ...


hay man that was kinda harsh, he is going to put door panels over them, so what does it matter what they look like, as long as they work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks for the help, they work fine, the doors slide off so i can paint them seperately.

I know they are wide and ill deal with that. I wasnt born into this last nite David.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 10:52 PM~16063371
> *thanks for the help, they work fine, the doors slide off so i can paint them seperately.
> 
> I know they are wide and ill deal with that.  I wasnt born into this last nite David.
> *












Build your door panel and hide the mounting slides ! THEN COME TALK SHIT ! 

You hide them they are going to be a bitch to try and get your door back on if you remove them ! Dont be dip shit and act like they work just fine ! I made a comment to help you out ! Even suggesets where to go to see how to do it ! 

FOR A GOOD WORKING HINGE EVERYTHING SHOULD BE EVEN AND PAIRED ! AT ALL BENDS AND MOUNTING POINTS ! 

Fuck you got the hinges damn near even on the edge of the door and cocked eyed all to hell !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

why do youn fucking care...it works fine for me. If ya wanna wobble your ass down here and find out yourself..then just do that. They are fine and leave it at that. YOU DONT HAVE TO EVEN LOOK IN HERE IF YOUR JUST GONNA BITCH.
go play with your gel pens, and we'll build us some trucks in here,


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 12:00 AM~16063471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do i smell a Mini vs. Slammed truck buildoff.


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

well heres my entry.......

99 chevy tahoe this thing is sick...





































well its been tough but i think the crappy part is finally outta the way. it took along time to even look this crappy. hope u guys like it somewhat.

tyler


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 22 2009, 11:03 PM~16063514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck i dont know if i know how to build a 93 ford f-150 rat rod !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Dec 22 2009, 11:06 PM~16063564
> *well heres my entry.......
> 
> 99 chevy tahoe this thing is sick...
> ...


Nice work on this so far !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks like a nice start.


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks guys it means alot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 11:52 PM~16063371
> *thanks for the help, they work fine, the doors slide off so i can paint them seperately.
> 
> I know they are wide and ill deal with that.  I wasnt born into this last nite David.
> *





this shit right here is the shit that i was pissed about! 



you claim to be the straight shit around here and it aint right man! 



this right here is why you need to tone down and sit back and learn, because by all means i dont claim to be the best and never will, and you need to do the same :uh: you have way to big a head on your sholders and your build skill does not back it up! KNOW YOUR ROLL AROUND HERE AND LEARN SOMETHING FOO  


if you dont like what i said ............... tuff shit,


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jeff..how bout ya shut ya pie hole before ya get owned man. Where the hells your builds at?

Why the fuck do even come on here anymore? I do some of my best shit--to yall it looks like shit--ITS NOT EVEN FUCKING DONE AND YOUR GIVING ME SHIT..

im about done with this place altogether. The pres of my own club has turned total ASSHOLE. thanks jeff appreciate it totally


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 09:19 PM~16063684
> *Jeff..how bout ya shut ya pie hole before ya get owned man.  Where the hells your builds at?
> 
> Why the fuck do even come on here anymore?  I do some of my best shit--to yall it looks like shit--ITS NOT EVEN FUCKING DONE AND YOUR GIVING ME SHIT..
> ...


 :0 
take it eazy foo u gona make sum people cry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 12:19 AM~16063684
> *Jeff..how bout ya shut ya pie hole before ya get owned man.  Where the hells your builds at?
> 
> Why the fuck do even come on here anymore?  I do some of my best shit--to yall it looks like shit--ITS NOT EVEN FUCKING DONE AND YOUR GIVING ME SHIT..
> ...





1st off if you know anything about father hood you would know where my builds are at ! my daughter is more important to me then any plastic period! i take care of my kid and when i have a small peice of time to piss with anything i do, so dont come at me like im just sittin here looking at your FLY ASS BUILDS ALL FUCKIN DAY! because to be quite honest your are the sold eye sore to the club and dont desirve to hold the title nor the plaque of dynasty foo! go look at my build thread and you see nothing but progression in my shit, QUALITY is the club moto, not half ass! now you wanna come with some onwage.......... lets see it! :uh: 

as far as im concerned your gone bri! your not the shit, you never were the shit around here, and never will be the shit around here period!

as of right now, i am looking for a new V.P. for dynasty and if you dont like that shit ...................... i could give 2 shitz and a flyin fuck! 

pack your shit uop and go run A.C.M.E. or whatever it is your runnin! because if its run like you build, it will take forever for you to bring it up! 





now take a hike :uh: and go back to half assin shit!


and the whole text thang................... you forget the whole website, because ill get that shit up and runnin my damn self  what you think? i needed you for that? naw, that was you doin what you were suposed to do  


now come back with some ownage man! i wanna hear what you gotta say, other then textin me callin me a ass hole


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 12:19 AM~16063684
> *Jeff..how bout ya shut ya pie hole before ya get owned man.  Where the hells your builds at?
> 
> Why the fuck do even come on here anymore?  I do some of my best shit--to yall it looks like shit--ITS NOT EVEN FUCKING DONE AND YOUR GIVING ME SHIT..
> ...


You have been on this forum this long and still can't take sarcasm and criticism. 
It's all fun and about the hobby. Don't take Mini's criticism harshly. He can't help being a dick all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 06:19 PM~16063684
> *Jeff..how bout ya shut ya pie hole before ya get owned man.  Where the hells your builds at?
> 
> Why the fuck do even come on here anymore?  I do some of my best shit--to yall it looks like shit--ITS NOT EVEN FUCKING DONE AND YOUR GIVING ME SHIT..
> ...


u need to get away from the comp and come back and read this topic in a week..... its christmas time dammit.... where's the spirit.... mini made a simple and reasonable suggestion.... and you got pissed..... you made them hinges way too wide and the mounting point on the door is gonna make a door panel very difficult.... cut the bullshit and take that fukkin chip off your damn shoulder you fukkin professional


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

now come back with some ownage man! i wanna hear what you gotta say, other then textin me callin me a ass hole 

Can i text you and call you an asshole. Lol
:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff ! 

My comment was aimmed at helping him ! 

In his post his own comment seemed to be of him being proud of the fact that his doors opened and closed ! 

I am the comment to help him BETTER his hinge and craftmanship of the finial build ! 

I have hinged a ton of projects and was speaking from my own dealings with hinging !

I didn't have any notion homie skillet was related to undeadwhiteytoohottie and was going to turn his own shit out and blow up ! 

Please know i wasn't tring to bash any of your club members in anyway !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: jose510ss, SlammdSonoma, sweetdreamer


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i really dont see where im the bad guy. I took his criticism, yeah i got mad..big deal..when does anyone person that deals with mini NOT get pissed? To be honest this shits makin me totally laugh my ass off.

And RO is right for christ sakes..take a chill. I already have. As for the hinges, they probably will get redone, this was just showing that i made some progress tonight...and it obviously got EVERYONE's tail feathers ruffled. 

In any case, i guess im out of a club. LOL I see where everyone rates me now..the loser of the bunch. Thanks jeff, you just made me feel 3 feet tall. Hope that makes you sleep good at night.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 22 2009, 06:40 PM~16063896
> *now come back with some ownage man! i wanna hear what you gotta say, other then textin me callin me a ass hole
> 
> Can i text you and call you an asshole. Lol
> ...


i just text him :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

he wont reply to mine..imagine that :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

for godsake,
lets eat sum cake :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 11:44 PM~16063933
> *i really dont see where im the bad guy.  I took his criticism, yeah i got mad..big deal..when does anyone person that deals with mini NOT get pissed?  To be honest this shits makin me totally laugh my ass off.
> 
> And RO is right for christ sakes..take a chill.  I already have.  As for the hinges, they probably will get redone, this was just showing that i made some progress tonight...and it obviously got EVERYONE's tail feathers ruffled.
> ...


I GOT YOU A PARTING GIFT !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 12:41 AM~16063902
> *Jeff !
> 
> My  comment  was  aimmed  at  helping    him !
> ...





i feel you dave in ever aspect trust me, but this shit has been a long time comeing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 12:47 AM~16063961
> *he wont reply to mine..imagine that :biggrin:
> *






i said what i had to say, and thats all im gonna say!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 23 2009, 12:48 AM~16063979
> *for godsake,
> lets eat sum cake :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah. What ya servin?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2009, 09:53 PM~16064016
> *i said what i had to say, and thats all im gonna say!
> *


figures someone that is either too bullheaded or stubborn to see past the bullshit.

thats cool. whatever bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 11:58 PM~16064059
> *figures someone that is either too bullheaded or stubborn to see past the bullshit.
> 
> thats cool.  whatever bro
> *



if i would have see your no dick head's allowed in this area sign 










i wouldn't have said anything !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 22 2009, 06:56 PM~16064043
> *Fuck yeah. What ya servin?
> *


x-2... got ice cream too? :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2009, 01:02 AM~16064099
> *x-2... got ice cream too?  :biggrin:
> *


I got some Breyer's Neopolitin in the freezer.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 22 2009, 10:04 PM~16064112
> *I got some Breyer's Neopolitin in the freezer.
> *


oH yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
got cool aid


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 23 2009, 01:06 AM~16064134
> *oH yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> got cool aid
> *


Will Hawaiian Punch do?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok can we get back to the build off.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 23 2009, 01:07 AM~16064147
> *ok can we get back to the build off.
> *


Yes sir. Sorry for taking up space in your thread. Build on brothers. :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 22 2009, 10:07 PM~16064144
> *Will Hawaiian Punch do?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:x: :x:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i don't know what happen back there ^^^^^ all this over some hinges that will be covered up. this went from a build off to a mad public killing. now people will be scared to post up pic's. scared of getting hated on by someone. me for one.
from now on, if you want to say somthing negative about somones build, do it in a P.M. PLEASE. not in the public. 
ok moving on to the build at hand. i hope we can move on and leave this behind us
thanks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2009, 10:16 PM~16064250
> *i don't know what happen back there ^^^^^ all this over some hinges that will be covered up. this went from a build off to a mad public killing. now people will be scared to post up pic's. scared of getting hated on by someone. me for one.
> from now on, if you want to say somthing negative about somones build, do it in a P.M. PLEASE. not in the public.
> ok moving on to the build at hand. i hope we can move on and leave this behind us
> ...



boy, you shouldve siad that 3 pages ago..lol

i doubt i show any pics now cuz of this. id hate to be pulled thru the ringer over a bad putty job. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 23 2009, 12:16 AM~16064250
> *i don't know what happen back there ^^^^^ all this over some hinges that will be covered up. this went from a build off to a mad public killing. now people will be scared to post up pic's. scared of getting hated on by someone. me for one.
> from now on, if you want to say somthing negative about somones build, do it in a P.M. PLEASE. not in the public.
> ok moving on to the build at hand. i hope we can move on and leave this behind us
> ...


*A LOT OF BUILDERS SAY THEY WANT TO BE BETTER ! 

SOME BUILDERS TRY TO BE BETTER !

SOME BUILDERS SHARE WHAT THEY CAN TO HELP THOSE THAT ARE TRYING TO BE BETTER ! 

SOME DICK WEEDS GET ASS INFLAMED WHEN THEY ARE BEING HELPED ABOUT SOMETHING THATS NOT AS IT COULD BE TO BE A BETTER BUILDER ! 

AND THAT WAS THIS CASE IN POINT ! *

Fools retreat to my OG topic from back in 06 when i joined LIL ! quite a few builders stated what areas in my own builds didn't look right or COULD BE BETTER ! I listened and changed them ! 

I would rather know the truth about learning something rather then a bunch of smoke being blownin up my ass saying that was lookin good and tight work on that when it was in real talk FUCKED UP ! 

If your scared to show some projects in the works being afraid of a comment then why show the damn thing at all ! Show what your doing ! Take in the comments left behind and improve ! WE ALL ROOM TO MOVE FORWARD ! This is a never ending growing hobby ! WE ALL HAVE ROOM TO IMPROVE ! 


STop acting like a bunch of washed out bitches and take the punches on the chin as a wake up call and not a knock out punch !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Gotta love layitlow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 22 2009, 07:37 PM~16064491
> *A LOT  OF  BUILDERS  SAY THEY  WANT TO  BE  BETTER  !
> 
> SOME BUILDERS  TRY  TO  BE  BETTER  !
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2009, 10:16 PM~16064250
> *i don't know what happen back there ^^^^^ all this over some hinges that will be covered up. this went from a build off to a mad public killing. now people will be scared to post up pic's. scared of getting hated on by someone. me for one.
> from now on, if you want to say somthing negative about somones build, do it in a P.M. PLEASE. not in the public.
> ok moving on to the build at hand. i hope we can move on and leave this behind us
> ...


we need negitive comments to learn off of. But maybe fallow up the negitive comment with a positive one. With everyones build anyone can pick out a shit load of things they dont like. Noone ever says the things they do like. 
U know. 
"them wheels suck balls, but the paints nice."

"ur paint could use some help, but them details u got are nice" 

its not that hard. People need that negitive as well as the postive to keep them going.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

well here is my entry. Its started and still needs a bit of body work to get completed but here it is. amt 60 chevy truck, c notched in the ass to lay frame, 5 spokes on whitewalls, stock 6 banger with corvette exhaust and intake, bedrail exhaust pipes. Interior is pretty much stock with the exception of the sterring wheel which has a 59 caddie bullet in the middle. Color will be testors lime ice with a champagne top


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SD the truck is looking cool! Like the pipes on the bed rails !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Dec 22 2009, 08:00 PM~16064767
> *well here is my entry. Its started and still needs a bit of body work to get completed but here it is. amt 60 chevy truck, c notched in the ass to lay frame, 5 spokes on whitewalls, stock 6 banger with corvette exhaust and intake, bedrail exhaust pipes. Interior is pretty much stock with the exception of the sterring wheel which has a 59 caddie bullet in the middle. Color will be testors lime ice with a champagne top
> 
> 
> ...


is that the AMT kit? did it come with the vette 6 banger and parts?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

First off, I wanna say that if you are not in drag lo, you cannot be in the build off. Second. I wanna say that this is the reason why I am almost fed up with this site. 
David, I got mad respect for you and all, but it did kinda sound harsh. I know you meant well, but it coulda came out better. Like said no disrespect at all.
This is a build off thread , not a bitch off thread. 
So everyone needs to chill the fuck out and build something or log off and come back when you are clear headed. 
People can come at me sidewayz all you want,Im not the best, and I never claim to be. But this hobby is supposed to be fun , not bs.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

True that holy crap!!! Too much trash talking if your going to help somebody help them dont bash em til they wanna stop building! Its great to get constructive critism as it helps everyone and everyone needs it. Too much drama in here damn! Lets get onto some more building!!!

Alright Well here is my entry and what Im starting with!! Its a sonoma kit I started for MTs build and couldnt complete as I got busy in the shop for show season. Its got a lot done so If I finish it I will continue on another build. Got the motor done and doors cut out. Shaved most of everything but still working on the body! Got a basic frame built but still needs a ton of work and link bars etc. Well see how it comes out and should have a pretty sick paint job!!!!!!Let me know what yall think.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Lovin the start of sdrodders build. Exhaust is the shit!!! Truck should turnout sick. Interior is super clean!

Love the frontend Tyler. That thing is clean looking! Keep it up man cant wait to see what comes of this build!


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

Started on some bed work. Got what I wanted cut out of the floor and laid down some styrene up front, going to box it all in and then work on the rear of the floor. Still pretty new at some of this.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

everyones builds are lookn good. keep up the good work.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok got started on the backhalf for my truck, as u can see from the pic's i still got some work to do. still got to smooth it out, add the bags, and some other stuff, but just showing progress pic's. just the start of it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

where the heck are ya gonna put the bags on that sucker?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

what size tubing are you using? that stuff looks beefy. you should get some smaller sized tubing.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

why do you guys care bout the way his builds look like. he fucken bought it and its his fawken build, he the one building it, so let him do what the fuck he wants to do. dont like what you see then fuck off. that simple. shit you guys bitch worser than women. sorry i had to say this. just cant keep my words to myself anymore


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 23 2009, 01:00 PM~16069109
> *why do you guys care bout the way his builds look like. he fucken bought it and its his fawken build, he the one building it, so let him do what the fuck he wants to do. dont like what you see then fuck off. that simple. shit you guys bith worsr than women. sorry i had to say this. just cant keep my words to myself anymore
> *



lol..you must've read my mind man.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 23 2009, 01:00 PM~16069109
> *i read what happened back there.  why do you guys care bout the way his builds look like. he fucken bought it and its his fawken build, he the one building it, so let him do what the fuck he wants to do. dont like what you see then fuck off. that simple. shit you guys bith worsr than women. sorry i had to say this. just cant keep my words to myself anymore
> *


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 01:01 PM~16069124
> *lol..you must've read my mind man.
> *


dam i missed out. one day it was 3 pages the next day its 6 pages. lol, i saw the builds so now ima do two builds for da buildoff. i gotta go get the sonoma and the dremel now :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 23 2009, 03:00 PM~16069109
> *why do you guys care bout the way his builds look like. he fucken bought it and its his fawken build, he the one building it, so let him do what the fuck he wants to do. dont like what you see then fuck off. that simple. shit you guys bitch worser than women. sorry i had to say this. just cant keep my words to myself anymore
> *


I spoken on something that would help FUZZY *** NAG ! He got all 3rd grade on it and started to act the part of boss but ended up lookin like the bitch ! 

* IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE THE BEST YOU CAN BE AT THIS HOBBY THEN WHY EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME BUILDING ANYTHING AT ALL ! *


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 08:35 AM~16066255
> *where the heck are ya gonna put the bags on that sucker?
> *


i am going to put the bags behind the axle. still gota build that mount. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 23 2009, 01:02 PM~16068454
> *what size tubing are you using?  that stuff looks beefy.  you should get some smaller sized tubing.
> *


yeah the tubing is a little big, but i just bought some smaller tubing and was tring to use up the big stuff i had. i like using the bigger tubing, it's easer to use, i think.
it does not look to scale, but it works. i like my frame strong, for those hard nights of dragging. lol don't want that shit to break. lol


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

you get all bent out of shape on my comment and it wasnt even to you. im not giving him my opinion, i like the build, i am just giving him some info to help him out. if you dont like the info or opinions then dont post your pics. thats why i dont ever comment on things alot around here cause people like you will whine and cry when someone says something you dont like. 

chevyguy - i wasnt talken down about your build, just asking a ? and trying to help you bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 23 2009, 04:28 PM~16070367
> *you get all bent out of shape on my comment and it wasnt even to you.  im not giving him my opinion,  i like the build,  i am just giving him some info to help him out.  if you dont like the info or opinions then dont post your pics.  thats why i dont ever comment on things alot around here cause people like you will whine and cry when someone says something you dont like.
> 
> chevyguy -  i wasnt talken down about your build,  just asking a ?  and trying to help you bro.
> *


no biggy man, i agree with ya, the tubing is kinda big, but like i said i like it strong. lol
i'm not mad at ya, thanks for the heads up onit. it's hard to find the small tubing around here, not many shops around here with that kind of stuff. is there any store on line i can find what i need??? thanks


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah tower hobbies has it. just look up evergreen or plastruct. you can find it on ebay too.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man i will check that out.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

good luck with the build, im building a frame now for the ranger i am doing. look for some pics tomorrow. i will try and get some up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If you guys have a shortage on hobby shops that supply the plastics and K&S tubing then try to find a Train shop ! Model railroad stores have alot to offer


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah mini i didnt think about that. its cheaper there usually. here it is anyways. i usually stock up and save about half the money then going to hobby town. train store on the other side of town always has tons of it too. good shot on that mini.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i use hobby town in memphis TN. and they don't realy have a big section on that tubing, only big stuff, but i make do with what i have. but i will go online and check out that stuff on e-bay and some other stores, does any one know of a size i should be lookn for to build frames with???


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i typically use a 2.5 mm X 4.0 mm its .100" X .156" then you can get the round tubing in 2.0 mm or .080" rod


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 06:52 PM~16070624
> *If  you  guys  have  a  shortage  on  hobby  shops  that  supply  the  plastics  and  K&S  tubing  then  try  to  find  a  Train  shop  ! Model  railroad  stores  have  alot  to offer
> *


Scaledreams sells styrene also. If he doesn't have the size you need in stock i'm sure he can get it for you.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn! what the fuck happened?! this thread blew up big, but not in a good way! hope all the dust has settled and we are all moving forward now?! anyway, not trying to drag that on... here's my progress.... got the bed and front wells cut out, cut the bottom of the cab rockers 2 lay even with the bed
























i had previously started 2 shave the rear, but stil lneeds work!








dremel got away drom me a bit, but its ok, cuzz i hate the "hook side" beds, so i plan to shave it in for the '85 look, wheels are from a volks. bug kit, i think they fit ok, but they need some dish, but im kinda broke right now so they may have to do?!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 23 2009, 09:26 PM~16072585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is the height and width of those wheels?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 23 2009, 07:34 PM~16072678
> *what is the height and width of those wheels?
> *


not sure, i got them off a tamiya volks. bug kit, so they have the real rubber tires, just curious, why do u ask? if u really want i will take a pic next 2 a ruler or sumthin cuz im really not sure?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well enuf of the bullshit in this corner. I had a really damn good day today, cuz i got my 1/16th hemi in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Tyler!!

and, to make mini overjoyous..the hinges are redone--though ill state that the other set were totally for mockup..a set i had lyin around---
I also built the traditional bodydrop, not completely done with it yet, but im getting closer.








































:biggrin: ^^ tried the magnifying glass trick--still gotta work on that


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 08:23 PM~16073150
> *well enuf of the bullshit in this corner.  I had a really damn good day today, cuz i got my 1/16th hemi in  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks Tyler!!
> 
> and, to make mini overjoyous..the hinges are redone--though ill state that the other set were totally for mockup..a set i had lyin around---
> ...


oh shyt bad ass homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE JOB ON THE DOOR HINGE REDO BY THE PICS YOU POSTED ! 

Slammed you made it worse then it was ! I never intended your tender ass to get so red over my statement but the more it went on the stupider you started acting !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good slammd.
I gotta qiestion homies.I'm not sure what to do for my build.The astro is more of a curbside model.Should I scrap the kit frame and build one from scratch or modify the kit one?Let me know your opinions.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 08:45 PM~16073363
> *NICE    JOB  ON THE    DOOR  HINGE  REDO    BY THE  PICS  YOU  POSTED  !
> 
> Slammed  you  made  it  worse  then  it  was  !  I never  intended  your  tender  ass  to  get    so  red  over  my  statement  but  the  more it  went  on the  stupider  you    started    acting !
> *


^^ kinda confused on making it worse deal but whatever..im fine if you wanna keep talkin about it, then thats cool but PM please. I think all of the guys here are tired of the BS. I fixed the problem, moved on.


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

for cleanliness I'd do a full frame, but of course then you need to figure out a way to mount wheels and such. I'm at that toss up point when I'm figuring out the plan of attack for my two promo 95 fullsize chevys i just got. I really wanna do a realistic tube frame or something.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 23 2009, 08:46 PM~16073385
> *Lookin good slammd.
> I gotta qiestion homies.I'm not sure what to do for my build.The astro is more of a curbside model.Should I scrap the kit frame and build one from scratch or modify the kit one?Let me know your opinions.
> *


depends, how much work will it take to modify the original, than say to build one?

IMO, which is lacking now...id build a frame for it, then it can be whatever you want it to look like.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

some badass builds. i tried to build some hinges once and couldnt get the doors to open or close right for shit.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey dont count me out of this lol :biggrin:. Il be doing an aoshima hilux pickup. wont b starting or posting pics on it til I get bak from vacation in a couple weeks.


Chevy looks good slammed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Dec 22 2009, 11:06 PM~16063564
> *well heres my entry.......
> 
> 99 chevy tahoe this thing is sick...
> ...



I got to liken this so much i went in and done some doctorin this after noon ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Dec 23 2009, 09:03 PM~16073543
> *some badass builds. i tried to build some hinges once and couldnt get the doors to open or close right for shit.
> *


its tough to get right the first few times, but once ya get the hang of it..kinda like riding a bike. Why i dont do it more is cuz of all the extra internal, door jambs & shit..but its cool. This one seems to be a breeze to do..

Oh and the name for it is BAD MOJO


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 08:09 PM~16073603
> *its tough to get right the first few times, but once ya get the hang of it..kinda like riding a bike.  Why i dont do it more is cuz of all the extra internal, door jambs & shit..but its cool.  This one seems to be a breeze to do..
> 
> Oh and the name for it is BAD MOJO
> *


X2 about the hinging and jambs


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

So Far ... So Slow!

cut the 4 door interior and a regular hilux and made the front









then cut the frame...









so its not gonna lay rockers but here is the stance









still have to cut the bed and extend the frame, only curbside no doors open and prob no motor unless I can find a toyota motor... V6 or IL4


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

couldnt ya do anything other than a toyota? Supra engines fit in there quite well if ya cheat it with the frame. Ive also sat a RX7 rotary and a inline 6 from a chevy in a hilux..so the ideas are endless as far as engines.

And nice mods.. lookin real good


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 11:32 PM~16073816
> *couldnt ya do anything other than a toyota? *


NOPE! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..alrighty! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Everyone's builds are lookin good. Mr. Hockenberry, Im quite jealous of your 720. NAHH. LOL
Looks sick bro.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

i got a spare supra motor and a 95 hilux... ill have to give it a try.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Builds are all getting off to a nice start! Cant wait to see a bit more and get some work done on mine!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE, i will post some progress pic's after christmas. i am working on somthing diff for the bed of my ranger. going to try somthing new. well new to me. lol


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

werd merry xmas. got side tracked my two new OBS FSC's and started cutting one of them yesterday. back to the yota after the weekend. gotta finish sanding and priming smooth interior panels for the 1:1


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Dec 22 2009, 11:06 PM~16063564
> *well heres my entry.......
> 
> 99 chevy tahoe this thing is sick...
> ...



I have had one done like this for awhile, but needs a rebuild. The only thing that's still Escalade is the roof and a small portion of the doors.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2009, 10:23 PM~16073150
> *well enuf of the bullshit in this corner.  I had a really damn good day today, cuz i got my 1/16th hemi in  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks Tyler!!
> 
> 
> *



Glad you like it Brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah..like it..love it! now i gotta build the car around the fucker! lol, its all good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2009, 09:53 PM~16074017
> *Everyone's builds are lookin good. Mr. Hockenberry, Im quite jealous of your 720. NAHH. LOL
> Looks sick bro.
> *


lol, well keep up with me bro! got any new pics? i'll be messin today til its time to do the christmas thing, then pics 2 come!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey hock which kit is it you are using for the 720 build?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

alright heres my entry i started on last night  its a 55 chevy cameo and so far i sectioned out 1 scale inch out of the lower body and about 3 scale inches on the top half of the body and then added 55 chevy car fender openings (they are more round)
























and the hood is to show the amount of sectioning done ...the hood will get pancaked


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

^^fawkkkkk, thats gonna be badass homie.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 24 2009, 02:05 PM~16079985
> *^^fawkkkkk, thats gonna be badass homie.
> *


 x123456789


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

heres my second entry. 94 sonoma with s-10 clip. going for da ratrod style on this one. might consider changing rims. idk, what rims would look ratroddish. but heres da mock up of it. im also looking for a beefy motor to drop in it if anyone has one or knows where i can get one. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 24 2009, 04:59 PM~16079931
> *alright heres my entry i started on last night    its a 55 chevy cameo and so far i sectioned out 1 scale inch out of the lower body and about 3 scale inches on the top half of the body and then added 55 chevy car fender openings (they are more round)
> 
> 
> ...








:0 :0 :0 









:0 :0 :0 







:0 :0 :0 








thats gonna be sick :0


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

That 55 is gonna be a badass build man. Cant wait to see it with the hood!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

definitely some cool ass mods on that one.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet looking builds in here... hope to watch more in this topic...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

pancaked the hood and dropped the front valance to lay out also widened the grille


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

all looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Sheep Shit. That 55 is insane bro!!! Nice start

sdkid, that S-10 would be sick with those rims if you are doing a retro style build. Sick work. You are gettin down with your builds for sure now.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 24 2009, 12:20 PM~16079067
> *hey hock which kit is it you are using for the 720 build?
> *


mine is the revell snap tite kit, if u go back to page 1 i took a pic of the kit with the box, i also have an aoshima 720 as well, speaking of which..... JOSH.... i lost ur PM u still interested or no?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 24 2009, 07:02 PM~16082321
> *pancaked the hood and dropped the front valance to lay out also widened the grille
> 
> 
> ...


this one's gonna be a contender 4 sure!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ i agree..im loving the way the car fenders fit in there. Yet another mod ill have to try out!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn some sick looking stuff going on that 55 is badass


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that 55 is coming along nice, keep it up.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got some interior work done on the 720 today, im going for a stock floor body drop, so heres the int. bucket after matching it up to the frame im building
















like i said earlier, this will be a 720 with some 350Z flava! that start of that is the interior, im using the seats, right hand drive dash and still fightin the center consol, but ill get her in there!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wtg hock..thats in there. not bad for a small ass cab like that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You know whats fucked up, is that I have the almost same exact seats goin in mine. LOL
Maybe I should just stick with the wagon instead.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

better figure it out soon son! im halfway done with mine & your still playin with your chubby ass thumbs..LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHA. 
I know. but Ill catch up soon.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn that 55 just got sicker!!! Love it. Gonna be a good build off. Workin on mine tomorrow hopefully have some new pics up. Late.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2009, 10:10 PM~16083796
> *You know whats fucked up, is that I have the almost same exact seats goin in mine. LOL
> Maybe I should just stick with the wagon instead.
> *


hey fucker!! eyes on ur own paper!! :biggrin: i say save the wagon for later.... u and me r the only 720's right now.... kep it goin!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 24 2009, 10:08 PM~16083781
> *wtg hock..thats in there.  not bad for a small ass cab like that.
> *


yah i didnt have the hack on the dash as bad as i thought i would, and the center consol is in for now but still sits too high with the higher tranny hump, with the shift stick in, it would be like reaching up to ur shoulder to shift a short throw! :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 24 2009, 09:34 PM~16083960
> *hey fucker!! eyes on ur own paper!!  :biggrin:  i say save the wagon for later.... u and me r the only 720's right now.... kep it goin!!
> *


I am gonna keep it goin. LOL. I got this bro. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2009, 10:39 PM~16083998
> *I am gonna keep it goin. LOL. I got this bro. :biggrin:
> *


technically, i got this cuz i got one up on u by postin 1st!!!  J/K


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL
I know Im slow, but I am gonna catch up. Got the whole day to myself tomorrow.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Should be cool to see the style differences!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ok im in i decided to do my courier im gotta find some wheels for it then ill decide on going mild or wild i have a 90s mustang that will donate its motor and prolly some interior pieces...ill have pics when i get progress heres a pic after i got it for xmas


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 11:31 PM~16084324
> *ok im in i decided to do my courier im gotta find some wheels for it then ill decide on going mild or wild i have a 90s mustang that will donate its motor and prolly some interior pieces...ill have pics when i get progress heres a pic after i got it for xmas
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THIS KIT!!! wanna trade sumthin?!!! build ur mustang with a custom bed and call it a truck! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2009, 11:02 PM~16084153
> *LOL
> I know Im slow, but I am gonna catch up. Got the whole day to myself tomorrow.
> *


me too! man this is gettin weird!! i dont know what ur doin for a frame, but if ur scratch buildin one.... how about a mini christmas frame build off.... one day build, get done what u can and post pics by sunday?!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sorry man i been wanting it forever...my girl got it for 30 bucx shipped on ebay


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 25 2009, 12:09 AM~16084584
> *sorry man i been wanting it forever...my girl got it for 30 bucx shipped on ebay
> *


high 5 to u homie! a courier, but a courier FLEET side!! LOL i'd still take the hard to find step side!! and i hate step sides!! LOL go 2 bed and think about it! i got LOOOOOOTS of kits! trucks, resins, promos japan kits..... PM if ur interested?!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 24 2009, 07:02 PM~16082321
> *pancaked the hood and dropped the front valance to lay out also widened the grille
> 
> 
> ...


I like this, but I think you need to chop the roof as well.....like say 1-2 scale inches....


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Could go either way on the chop! but could see it but it kinda matches that big grill.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dude there was like 15 stepside couriers on ebay this was the only fleetside so if u want a stepside hit up ebay theres not as hard to find


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 25 2009, 01:09 AM~16085070
> *I like this, but I think you need to chop the roof as well.....like say 1-2 scale inches....
> *


i pondered on the whole chop top but due to the curve of the glass it would be difficult to get the glass reshaped and lookin good....i like the tall roof it reminds me of a TOYOTA stout and im TOYOTA til the day i die


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if it wouldnt be such a shitty day with rain, i could pull out my airbrush & work with the color on mine. Ive got THE color on the hood, tryin it out. Think imma have to shave the hood, cuz the body of the paint keeps flowing right to the cracks in the hood :uh: 

It'll be a tad bit different than the color of the engine, cuz that color's too dark.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Dec 24 2009, 10:54 PM~16084490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats where it went. I went on ebay a few weeks ago and found that one, and then like that it was gone. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol yea my ol lady did good she told me to go on ebay and watch some stuff id want she bought only buy now stuff and it so happened to be one of em...of coarse i did mention it a few times lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got mine to lay out now. Evened out the lower portion of the body.
Had to do a little grinding inside the wheel wells for the wheels to tuck well.
Now to work on my frame.
































Decided to keep my fender flares, more of a tuck.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok started working on somthing diff, for the bed, not realy a bed cover, not realy a dog house, just put in some plastic and went with it. this is what came out of it.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 25 2009, 07:46 PM~16090037
> *ok started working on somthing diff, for the bed, not realy a bed cover, not realy a dog house, just put in some plastic and went with it. this is what came out of it.
> 
> 
> ...


u should shape it up a bit and u got a bad ass bed


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well after fuckin around with this for a few hours, I am not liking how it is turning out, so since it aint quite the first of the month yet, Im gonna change mine to something else. 
Id rather take my time with the 720 and have it come out the way I want it to then to rush through it. 
If Im correct, as long as it lays frame then it counts in the build off.
BRB with something else besides a wagon.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2009, 08:12 PM~16090226
> *Well after fuckin around with this for a few hours, I am not liking how it is turning out, so since it aint quite the first of the month yet, Im gonna change mine to something else.
> Id rather take my time with the 720 and have it come out the way I want it to then to rush through it.
> If Im correct, as long as it lays frame then it counts in the build off.
> ...


ur doin a wagon


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..decisions decisions.

Didnt do shit except win about $20 in card games today. We eat, and we gamble...fuck all that sittin round watchin football games. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, well not a wagon, but close.
How about this instead.
Revell's VW Bus.
Oh Im gonna have fun with this one. 
You guys can throw some nice shiny paint on yours. You can already imagine how Im doin this one up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your fucking nuts..go with it..i would! If my paint dont end up right, dont think i wont slap satin black on mine and call it dun.

actually thinkin about it, my truck wouldnt be bad black..LOL, with a candy red on it...my minds fucking churning like a ice cream maker here...LMAO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is my build and Im stickin with it. Rat inspired , slammed to the balls bus.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

are you absolutely sure this time? and are ya opening it up?

i got a pic of one of those vans built way the fuck out..not slammed, but the interior was what blew me away, had water cooled amps in the floor, in the walls, on the ceilings...subs everywhere and screens...you'd thought best buy rolled up and was selling em out the side doors...

ill try & find those..insane ass shit


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2009, 07:33 PM~16090334
> *Alright, well not a wagon, but close.
> How about this instead.
> Revell's VW Bus.
> ...


Haha u would lol. I can already imagine what its gonna look like


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2009, 08:33 PM~16090334
> *Alright, well not a wagon, but close.
> How about this instead.
> Revell's VW Bus.
> ...


good thing i didnt start on our lil frame game!! WTF?! ur droppin the 720 AGAIN! :uh: we got a few months to build! build em both!  or maybe im scarin u off huh?! LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 25 2009, 07:41 PM~16090386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2009, 07:44 PM~16090404
> *good thing i didnt start on our lil frame game!! WTF?! ur droppin the 720 AGAIN!  :uh: we got a few months to build! build em both!    or maybe im scarin u off huh?! LOL
> *


LOL, you aint scarin me off, Im just not feelin that little truck. Id much rather enjoy slamming this damn bus and adding my touches to it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive wanted to build the truck version on the vw bus thingy..its been slammed before, but they rock out when they are slam happy.

Did you ever see that overhaulin when they did that hot dog guys bus...sweet build there too!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ya I remember that. It was a sweet build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that kit come with an engine, or curbside?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

curbside. only sad thing about it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..only if you let it be a curbside. You got options :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know. I have a few vw engines layin around somewhere.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if not that, a subaru engine is the same..or a porsche. Hell, if i was you, id make a direct drive with a hemi...make it nuts..just go ALL OUT..lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH I got some ideas for it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2009, 09:13 PM~16090629
> *OH I got some ideas for it.
> *


ok fine drop the ball on me then! it'll be somethin deffinatly different! i bet there wont be another one! do it up bro!! see yah on the finish line! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

i got a v6 vortec for who evr wants it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i started some body work, im gonna shave the front corners, and fill in the hook side bed in so its kinda like the '85 bed side


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 720 is lookin good Hock!!

Alright, well I still need to add a couple more coats of acrylic white, and the lower body color. and then start my weathering process.
Here's what I got as of now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2009, 12:57 AM~16091960
> *The 720 is lookin good Hock!!
> 
> Alright, well I still need to add a couple more coats of acrylic white, and the lower body color. and then start my weathering process.
> ...


WAY TO GO WEATHERMAN! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. No where near what its starting to look like now.
Ill get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok got the bed thing sanded, and added a roll pan, still gota mud it in.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

vw looks sick you should put a ferrari motor in it lol

chevyguy i like the idea for the bed...up front it would be cool to put a hatch that opens for the air supply/gas tank ect.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

didnt get much done on mine. i got the frame started and tried to paint some on some other projects and it didnt turn out good with it being cold outside. going to try and get the main part of the frame finished up today and make the contol arms and 4 link. start on the tubing work after that. then i will get some pics tonight or tomorrow. got alot going on today so we will see what i can get done.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you guys got some sickass work up in here. keep it up guys. as for me ima tart doing body work to my sonoma as my 76 sits in brake fluid.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good all around....im enjoyin sittin back & watchin yall catch up a bit.

Ill get out there today, start on the A-arms, and air setup. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i found some tires i like, put the tires on, put the body on for mock up, this is how she will sit once it's all done. like i said just a mild street truck that you might find riding around your town.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, those are the same rims..ill have to paint mine or something. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally did a lil bit to my courier got the lade wheels mounted on some revell integra tires had to do alot of cutting on the wheels to fit and had to cut the front tires to make them small as possible.........


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16097079
> *i finally did a lil bit to my courier got the lade wheels mounted on some revell integra tires had to do alot of cutting on the wheels to fit and had to cut the front tires to make them small as possible.........
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass already, and the VW looks cool as hell darkside!


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

where you get the courier?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

sooo, is it too late to join this? and how far along can the kit be?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry Tex, it's for drag lo members only.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well obviously I've been slackin on my build.BTW all the builds are lookin great bros.Well heres an update on my build.I've got the interior tub and chassis cut up so it now layz out.
















I'm going to start smoothing out the exterior next.I've also decided that this is going to be a curbside build.Next build off we do will have a full new frame.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ahh, too bad! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Dec 26 2009, 09:59 PM~16097963
> *where you get the courier?
> *


ebay....its a 31 year old kit so its hard to find


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 26 2009, 09:23 PM~16098237
> *Well obviously I've been slackin on my build.BTW all the builds are lookin great bros.Well heres an update on my build.I've got the interior tub and chassis cut up so it now layz out.
> 
> 
> ...


Your slacking lol, I havent even had a chance to start :uh:. Van looks good so far bro  

And KYkustoms that courier is sik. I built the stepside version a few months bak, wish I could find this one lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i was glad to finally get this one i thought i was gonna have to settle with the stepside version lol

aces that astro looks sick i got one about half done check my photobucket for inspiration it lays rocker on 26s and lifts enouph to untuck the whole wheel lol

heres my first mod to the courier...the bottom of the rear window is like 4-5 inches higher than the side windows but is even with the top...so i fixed that problem


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jake your an insane bastard.. that truck looks badass now. 

Aces, nice work on the van. That'll be a venture soon for myself:biggrin: 

As for myself, nothing happened this weekend. Took a break sorta, killing time, cuz i do have a small head start.  

While thats happening, im researching the plumbing for the hemi & the twin turbo's :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks i got part of the frame started ill have pics soon as its done


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the roll pan muded in and sanded smooth.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2009, 10:39 AM~16109357
> *i got the roll pan muded in and sanded smooth.
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing with the rest of the parts for this. I'm gettin a splash from another forum but all it has is the cab, bed, chassis, hood and glass.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i don't have any parts left, what are ya lookn for????


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Mainly the rear bumper. But I need mirrors, dash, steering column, head and tail lights.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam i got lots to do. i havent been in the building mood lately cause paint on the 76 started to run and that ruined it for me. but as soon as i saw all the updates, shit ive been encouraged to build now. lol, gotta strip dat 76 and start body and frame work on the sonoma


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, im out in the shop tonight as well., gotta slap a roll pan on, do my license plate and start on the rearend.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2009, 01:46 PM~16111221
> *Mainly the rear bumper. But I need mirrors, dash, steering column, head and tail lights.
> *


i have the rear bumper if ya need it, but everything else im using. i also have a chrome grille that came with it im not using either if ya need that too.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2009, 07:19 PM~16113487
> *i have the rear bumper if ya need it, but everything else im using. i also have a chrome grille that came with it im not using either if ya need that too.
> *


Nah, just the bumper. I'm using the other grille on it. It's gonna be an exact replica of the 95 Splash I had a back in 95.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

720 on pause for the next couple of days til i finish my civic for the import build off! im pretty much done with all the misc BS, just gotta slap her together! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i busted ass in the shop tonight.

I finished jambing up both doors, what a pain in my ass!! It has some putty on it here & there, so its not completely rock n roll yet!
License plate IS in the back window,
Also i fucked around & built a right hand drive dash to fit for it. Its partially hilux/and partially stock dash, i got a lil more smoothing out before im ready to call it ready for paint.
And the color on the hood is what im working with..not the exact color but its gonna have something thrown on top of that.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Front air ride is done back is started yes air ride works...bed is cut and filled and sanded and ready for paint nothing special so no pics, but here is a video of the front suspention. When the back gets one its just gonna have one "switch" for up and down. after I get all the weight and balance right it just may hop. with an ounce bottle of clear (way too heavy) it almost hops. LMK what ya think. vid is only 30 sec


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Brian, that is lookin sick!! 
How the hell did you figure out how to do the license box in the window?
I been thinkin about that for a long time, but figured it would be too much of a pain in the ass and a big fuckin mess. But you pulled that off well bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian but i think you should shave the rear steps it flows so much better imo


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i spent a few hours tonight and got most of my frame fabbed up


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 11:41 PM~16118118
> *i spent a few hours tonight and got most of my frame fabbed up
> 
> 
> ...





:0 CLEAN WORK HOMIE.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck that is one bad ass frame!!


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Badass tube work man. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2009, 08:13 PM~16114936
> *Nah, just the bumper. I'm using the other grille on it. It's gonna be an exact replica of the 95 Splash I had a back in 95.
> *


P.M. me your address and i will send ya tha bumper.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 10:41 PM~16118118
> *i spent a few hours tonight and got most of my frame fabbed up
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT LOOKS SICK


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that frame is sick lookn


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 29 2009, 01:41 AM~16118118
> *i spent a few hours tonight and got most of my frame fabbed up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That's badass.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heck yeah ! some sick buildin' right here homie !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 09:59 PM~16116854
> *Damn Brian, that is lookin sick!!
> How the hell did you figure out how to do the license box in the window?
> I been thinkin about that for a long time, but figured it would be too much of a pain in the ass and a big fuckin mess. But you pulled that off well bro
> *



James, same way you do a license plate in a tailgate, except that this is a lil more easier to break. I draw out the box on the glass, the use a dremel on it (the drill bit works awesome for this), then come back with an xacto & fix the corners. I added a backing with some clear plastic & clear glue. It will probably be tinted in a smoke color when im done. It also helps to practice on some that are not gonna be used for anything but this sole purpose, cuz you will screw up and get pissed--i have a few times already..lol Ive done this mod to a VIP Lexus 300 as well as several others.

Jake, you got any pics of a shaved step like you was saying? I wanna see this before i got to hacking on something ive worked my ass on. LOL
And that frame is something just plain insane!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys its not done yet ill finish it up and start the suspension tonight

heres pics of a stepside i shaved up a few years ago brian you can almost do it without any styrene but i did have to fill some small gaps


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 10:41 PM~16118118
> *i spent a few hours tonight and got most of my frame fabbed up
> 
> 
> ...


NIce frame bro :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 12:56 PM~16123114
> *James, same way you do a license plate in a tailgate, except that this is a lil more easier to break.  I draw out the box on the glass, the use a dremel on it (the drill bit works awesome for this), then come back with an xacto & fix the corners.  I added a backing with some clear plastic & clear glue.  It will probably be tinted in a smoke color when im done.  It also helps to practice on some that are not gonna be used for anything but this sole purpose, cuz you will screw up and get pissed--i have a few times already..lol  Ive done this mod to a VIP Lexus 300 as well as several others.
> 
> Jake, you got any pics of a shaved step like you was saying?  I wanna see this before i got to hacking on something ive worked my ass on.  LOL
> ...


Thanks bro. yea, Ill definitely practice a few times.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright guys. A couple of things.
Expect a big update from me here in a few hours. lol
And Marky Mark aka lowridermodels is in drag-lo now, so he's gonna jump in here in a bit.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The club is gettin big J, congrats.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE DRAG-LO FAMILY MARKY MARK AKA LOWRIDERMODELS

and the bug bites another one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

did not get much done today, but i did put on the air dam with the fog lights in it, shaved the ford outa the grill, got the body a little slicker, almost ready for primer.









BEFORE-------------AND---------------------AFTER


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Dec 29 2009, 03:42 PM~16124884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome Marky Mark :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx for the welcomes homiez!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY ENTRY FOR THE BUILD OFF....YOTA HILUX XCAB FULL CUSTOM!*

























IM NOT FEELIN THE WHEELS THOUGH!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I got the body all weathered up.
Now to start on making a frame and bodydropping this fucker.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT BUS IS GONNA BE SICK BRO!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Dec 29 2009, 05:28 PM~16126058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always bro sick and realistic . Il hit u up within the next couple dayz


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Dec 29 2009, 05:44 PM~16126199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wes. I try.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2009, 08:28 PM~16126058
> *HERES MY ENTRY FOR THE BUILD OFF....YOTA HILUX XCAB FULL CUSTOM!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Mark.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

glad to see ya in the crew Mark..and nice ass yota build. Its tough to find a decent set for those trucks period--so i feel ya there.

Lovin the hippie bus..looks like a definite barn find!

I got some progress on the interior--pics tomorrow-- i stole a set of seats from a green civic thats getting redone in 2010. Built a set of risers for em cuz they sat too low, built a console and im using the stock shifter & the location of it--just on a different side. Ill be working on the bag setup's in the next day or so. Gotta research how a bag on bar looks thoroughly. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Buildz are lookin killer bros.
Welcome to the crew Mark.
I don't know if I'll ever get to paint my astro.The temp has been like -29 for the last week and doesn't seem to be going away anytime soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

man, i wish i could help ya, but my paint jobs arent all that to begin with. If its flat, fuck yeah i can paint it :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 29 2009, 05:20 PM~16125348
> *did not get much done today, but i did put on the air dam with the fog lights in it, shaved the ford outa the grill, got the body a little slicker, almost ready for primer.
> 
> 
> ...


good start by shaving that blue oval... now put on a bowtie!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2009, 08:24 PM~16115724
> *well i busted ass in the shop tonight.
> 
> I finished jambing up both doors, what a pain in my ass!!  It has some putty on it here & there, so its not completely rock n roll yet!
> ...


this is coming out nice, and ur license box came out killer!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 29 2009, 09:59 PM~16126988
> *Buildz are lookin killer bros.
> Welcome to the crew Mark.
> I don't know if I'll ever get to paint my astro.The temp has been like -29 for the last week and doesn't seem to be going away anytime soon.
> *


You can send it my way..................can't promise you'll get it back though. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 28 2009, 09:46 PM~16116704
> *Front air ride is done back is started yes air ride works...bed is cut and filled and sanded and ready for paint nothing special so no pics, but here is a video of the front suspention. When the back gets one its just gonna have one "switch" for up and down. after I get all the weight and balance right it just may hop. with an ounce bottle of clear (way too heavy) it almost hops. LMK what ya think. vid is only 30 sec
> 
> 
> *


i wanna try this out!!! cool mod homie!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 11:41 PM~16118118
> *i spent a few hours tonight and got most of my frame fabbed up
> 
> 
> ...


man i was all happy with the start of my frame, now i wanna crumble it up and start over!! awsome job!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 29 2009, 08:11 PM~16127134
> *this is coming out nice, and ur license box came out killer!!
> *



thanks man..its the small things like this i pull off i enjoy most. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2009, 06:28 PM~16126058
> *HERES MY ENTRY FOR THE BUILD OFF....YOTA HILUX XCAB FULL CUSTOM!
> 
> 
> ...


nice ex cab work!! u use 2 kits a scratch build the rear cab?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 06:47 PM~16126856
> *glad to see ya in the crew Mark..and nice ass yota build.  Its tough to find a decent set for those trucks period--so i feel ya there.
> 
> Lovin the hippie bus..looks like a definite barn find!
> ...


It wont look like a hippie bus for long. Already starting the frame work. Ill figure out leg room later. LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 29 2009, 06:35 PM~16126127
> *Well I got the body all weathered up.
> Now to start on making a frame and bodydropping this fucker.
> 
> ...


weathered job looks good maing!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX FOR THE WARM WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIEZ! EVERYONES BUILDS ARE LOOKIN SWEET!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you can seat fine with one of those...or should...i have. Even though i havent built that kit.


















put that head to work bro..it can be had!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh I know it can be done. leg room is more of an afterthought for me. You should finish that Dodge. Looks sick already.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it gets its turn. 4 in primer...err scratch that, the crewzer has paint on the hood..gotta finalize the body on it & its getting shot with inca gold metallic inside & out for the first color :biggrin: 

Forgot to add, im building a gas tank under the bed at the back, the filler neck will come thru on the driver side--which is now the right side. LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 08:21 PM~16127263
> *you can seat fine with one of those...or should...i have.  Even though i havent built that kit.
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA>>> this little fucker is cool!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i didnt see anyone do it, so i did..bodydropped with a hemi. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 29 2009, 08:13 PM~16127163
> *man i was all happy with the start of my frame, now i wanna crumble it up and start over!! awsome job!!!
> *


lol sorry bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here is where I am at with the weed spot.
Started on my frame. Still a long ways to go, but its getting there.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

frame is lookin good on that bad boy J!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Marky!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good J, frame is coming together...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 11:21 PM~16127263
> *you can seat fine with one of those...or should...i have.  Even though i havent built that kit.
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these kits that will be real different but with a backwards twist on it! The van is looking crazy sick love it! Would like to see how you did the front setup on that frame a little better. 

Welcome to the club mark! Club is gettin huge


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Assuming you are talkin about my van, I just used the stock front suspension on it, I gotta add some more tubing to it, and reinforce it better, and then finish up the rear and get it linked and bagged and then I can show better pics.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 29 2009, 07:18 PM~16127213
> *weathered job looks good maing!!
> *


Thanks brother. Wanted to do something different besides just primer or shine. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

everyone's builds are lookn good.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

kinda got started on the motor for the ranger, just painting and some other stuff, but here it is for now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i started on the grille on mine last night, theres a truck just like this for sale on a lot with a phantom grille, that was the idea i was goin for, but thats a BITCH to build, instead i did this:








opened the headlights & turn signals. The headlights i got the idea from a truck built back in the late 90's?? that was called stryker, green with a bike in the back. \
NO im not goin for that look though i could....
I also built a set of risers for the seats--gave them a machined look--kinda goin with that theme.

































i found out i have tomorrow off luckily, so ill be building thru tonight on this one, adding amber tint to the back of the grille & adding headlight cups into the back for a realish look.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2009, 08:20 PM~16138772
> *i started on the grille on mine last night, theres a truck just like this for sale on a lot with a phantom grille, that was the idea i was goin for, but thats a BITCH to build, instead i did this:
> 
> 
> ...


this is comin along niiiiice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im thinkin so too..but dman i gotta slow the fuck down...we got til when? and im nearly fucking done. Eh, oh well i might have to build two at the same time.
I want the hilux done just as much as i do this one.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's my frame i got goin for my 720


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit man...where the hell do yall get these clean ass frames at? the gettin store? looks good hock!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slammedsanoma, If you have so much time left, I'd go the extra mile and make this one perfect. I say add to ALL the jambs and make them fit perfectly against the body, for example on the right side, front jamb, you have it just curve in one curve, yet the curve of the front fender there is more than one curve. This build is coming along nicely, but I'd make it perfect, expecially if you have the time.......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 30 2009, 09:11 PM~16139421
> *here's my frame i got goin for my 720
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on this Hock, I've been building for nearly 23 years now and the hardest part on ANY build is a full out custom frame. Not just a bunch of tubes bent and glued, but a real frame, that looks like it should and would on a real truck, with all the seams sanded and perfect. Your frames are ALWAYS top notch and very impressive.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2009, 09:14 PM~16139451
> *damnit man...where the hell do yall get these clean ass frames at?  the gettin store?  looks good hock!
> *


high five buddy!! :biggrin: thanks


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2009, 09:20 PM~16139560
> *Nice job on this Hock, I've been building for nearly 23 years now and the hardest part on ANY build is a full out custom frame.  Not just a bunch of tubes bent and glued, but a real frame, that looks like it should and would on a real truck, with all the seams sanded and perfect.  Your frames are ALWAYS top notch and very impressive.
> *


thanks man! that really brought my thoughts up on it after seeing a couple of the frames goin so far!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Evryone rides r looking good. Nice job on the frames guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

frame looks good hocknberry


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2009, 09:10 PM~16139407
> *im thinkin so too..but dman i gotta slow the fuck down...we got til when?  and im nearly fucking done.  Eh, oh well i might have to build two at the same time.
> I want the hilux done just as much as i do this one.
> *


LOL and ur hydro knowledge may slow u waaaaaay down..... with out the right help!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 30 2009, 10:20 PM~16140628
> *frame looks good hocknberry
> *


thanks bro, but im still really diggin ur frame!! will tubs fit over the tube frame over the wheels or are u leavin it open 2 show it off?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

everyones rides looking firme! ill be working on my frame and suspension tommorow!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2009, 09:18 PM~16139524
> *Slammedsanoma,  If you have so much time left, I'd go the extra mile and make this one perfect.  I say add to ALL the jambs and make them fit perfectly against the body, for example on the right side, front jamb, you have it just curve in one curve, yet the curve of the front fender there is more than one curve.  This build is coming along nicely, but I'd make it perfect, expecially if you have the time.......
> *



i had reread this like 3 times to understand it, but i get where your comin from, and don t think its not gonna come out perfect, thats why i got this really big head start on it cuz i know im not good at finishing rides..

also, the jambs are roughed in, they will be apart of the cab itself when im done. It'll flow, just give it a lil more time bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2009, 09:49 AM~16143190
> *i had reread this like 3 times to understand it, but i get where your comin from, and don t think its not gonna come out perfect, thats why i got this really big head start on it cuz i know im not good at finishing rides..
> 
> also, the jambs are roughed in, they will be apart of the cab itself when im  done.  It'll flow, just give it a lil more time bro :biggrin:
> *




thats what im talking about


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 30 2009, 10:27 PM~16140729
> *thanks bro, but im still really diggin ur frame!! will tubs fit over the tube frame over the wheels or are u leavin it open 2 show it off?
> *


thanks man im thinking of leaving it all open theres not much room at all for tubs...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2009, 06:49 AM~16143190
> *i had reread this like 3 times to understand it, but i get where your comin from, and don t think its not gonna come out perfect, thats why i got this really big head start on it cuz i know im not good at finishing rides..
> 
> also, the jambs are roughed in, they will be apart of the cab itself when im  done.  It'll flow, just give it a lil more time bro :biggrin:
> *


shit ur better at it than me lol i fab it all up and lose intrest...im about to the point where im thinkin about selling them after all the fab work then maby someone will finsih some of mine...too bad noone would pay me shit for my stuff lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok found some time to finish my motor for the ranger, got it all painted, wired,and put together.










now i need to prime the truck, but it's too cold here, damn i hate cold weather. lol
i hope it's a little warmer today, i realy need to get the primer on, so i know how the body work looks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 31 2009, 07:30 AM~16143326
> *shit ur better at it than me lol i fab it all up and lose intrest...im about to the point where im thinkin about selling them after all the fab work then maby someone will finsih some of mine...too bad noone would pay me shit for my stuff lol
> *



haha..i know the feeling..and what u got in mind to get rid of--you know me..ill buy a few no matter! :biggrin: 

of course thats what i enjoy, fabbing one up..and getting it to primer stage.. thats when it stops :uh: kinda the reason you DONT see this one in much primer


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 31 2009, 08:32 AM~16143640
> *ok found some time to finish my motor for the ranger, got it all painted, wired,and put together.
> 
> 
> ...



looks pretty good for a small ass 6 cyl. looks better than the one that came with mine


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 30 2009, 09:11 PM~16139421
> *here's my frame i got goin for my 720
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hock, that frame is fuckin bad ass!! Sick ass work on that. Looks perfect.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2009, 08:45 AM~16143709
> *haha..i know the feeling..and what u got in mind to get rid of--you know me..ill buy a few no matter! :biggrin:
> 
> of course thats what i enjoy, fabbing one up..and getting it to primer stage.. thats when it stops :uh:  kinda the reason you DONT see this one in much primer
> *


hell i dunno what id try to sell i might have a forsale thread one day lol


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

you had some cool projects jake. if you sell any i may be interested in some.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it'll be the day i go on vacation and come abck & everything will be gone...lol.
thats my luck.

front grille shell is mostly done except paint, i now have smoke tint for the headlights, amber on the turn signals, and also made the backing look like the cups, along with brass stubs painted blue to give the effect of HID lights.

Jake, i have a truckin mag here that has first stryke, the green stepside with no stepsides, so i know what it looks like without any.

Oh, and the tail lights will be 64 impala tails unless something else comes avail.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i guess you didnt notice i posted a stepside i shaved i think it was page 15...
if i plan on selling any ill give you 2 first pick since yall are interested


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 31 2009, 09:05 AM~16143856
> *Well done!!
> *


thanks for the comments J and darkside!  still some more to do! Matt, the engine looks dope!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

couldnt go to sleep last night and i wanted to do sumthin. i hadnt put any work into my models so i continued work on the sonoma. did the suspension last night and notched it, assembled the motor and picked out a bench seat for it and started shaving off some parts of the body with da knife. still got a long way to go.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

everybodys rides are looking good so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 31 2009, 10:01 PM~16149528
> *couldnt go to sleep last night and i wanted to do sumthin. i hadnt put any work into my models so i continued work on the sonoma. did the suspension last night and notched it, assembled the motor and picked out a bench seat for it and started shaving off some parts of the body with da knife. still got a long way to go.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. I gotta find me some square tubing like that.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ebay man, i got them pretty cheap. some on here can hook it up with some tubing for you


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 31 2009, 10:05 PM~16149562
> *ebay man, i got them pretty cheap. some on here can hook it up  with some tubing for you
> *


I'm ALWAYS lookin on ebay, but don't know the sizes. Plus, I don't have paypal, so ebay is out for most things. Hobby Lobby don't carry shit for styrene.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 31 2009, 08:07 PM~16149576
> *I'm ALWAYS lookin on ebay, but don't know the sizes. Plus, I don't have paypal, so ebay is out for most things.
> *


i know someone that has them and accepts money order. i dont have paypal niether and pay with money orders only :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 31 2009, 08:01 PM~16149528
> *couldnt go to sleep last night and i wanted to do sumthin. i hadnt put any work into my models so i continued work on the sonoma. did the suspension last night and notched it, assembled the motor and picked out a bench seat for it and started shaving off some parts of the body with da knife. still got a long way to go.
> 
> 
> ...


some flat black with red/white scallops would fit that stance and rod wheels perfect!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 31 2009, 10:07 PM~16149581
> *i know someone that has them and accepts money order. i dont have paypal niether and pay with money orders only :biggrin:
> *


Hook it up then, I want your DEALERS name. LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 31 2009, 08:09 PM~16149594
> *Hook it up then, I want your DEALERS name. LOL
> *


heres da link man. check it out

http://cgi.ebay.com/Plastruct-ZEE-BAR-STYR...=item5ad608f02b


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 31 2009, 08:08 PM~16149585
> *some flat black with red/white scallops would fit that stance and rod wheels perfect!!  :biggrin:
> *


what are scallops? i dont know that much. lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 31 2009, 10:12 PM~16149621
> *heres da link man. check it out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Plastruct-ZEE-BAR-STYR...=item5ad608f02b
> *


Atomic Hobbies takes M.O.? DAMN, I coulda ordered from them a million times by now.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 31 2009, 10:14 PM~16149637
> *what are scallops? i dont know that much. lol
> *


Think of the decals that come in the AMT 49 Merc.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 31 2009, 08:14 PM~16149638
> *Atomic Hobbies takes M.O.? DAMN, I coulda ordered from them a million times by now.
> *


lol, yeah they do. just gotta ask man, even if they say they only accept paypal.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 31 2009, 08:14 PM~16149643
> *Think of the decals that come in the AMT 49 Merc.
> *


mine didnt come with any decals


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

as far as size of styrene square tubing..i use 1/4", its usually big enuf to lay under a 1/24 truck or car without having to cut the interior at all.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

if anybody noticed my sonoma lays rocker panels and was not body dropped. just the traditional notch in da rear and drop in da front.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2009, 10:34 PM~16149761
> *as far as size of styrene square tubing..i use 1/4", its usually big enuf to lay under a 1/24 truck or car without having to cut the interior at all.
> *


I wouldn't be building a complete frame, just notching the rear. I'm gonna see about getting some.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new updates...went to work this morning on the grille area. This is what i got and where i got the idea from.

































i had to shave down the front area of the truck to get a flat panel to add BMF to, to give me that illusion of a light bucket. The lil things pokin theru are the brass painted blue, goin for the HID look.

And yes i know the one on the driver side is a tad high, ill lower it later.

Also, what yall think of the top of the engine? Im still thinkin goin with a stock hood and takin the shit off--just looks nicer and less hot roddish.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

keep the big motor just cut enough to clear the hood to shut.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ehhh...think ill take the top off. Id enjoy it if i had a set of slicks in the back, but its not built for that, so ill just do a sleeper under the hood--same engine, just not the injectors and air scoop--


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

What does it take to be a member of the model clubs?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it would be a good idea to start a new thread of your own and post some of your work.....thats a start


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well, it looks like i have 3 months to watch yall build yalls creations--im literally done, i gotta tear apart part of my build to paint it, but its pretty much done. A few more link bars and the rearend bag on bar setup is done. I made it so i can tear it apart also & paint it. I boxed the frame, so its really sturdy, and it has a fillable gas tank under the back of the bed--with a gas cap..lol.

Also gotta add the tail lights but that can be whenever.

Im takin pics shortly..so stay tuned


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2010, 08:50 PM~16157156
> *well, it looks like i have 3 months to watch yall build yalls creations--im literally done, i gotta tear apart part of my build to paint it, but its pretty much done.  A few more link bars and the rearend bag on bar setup is done.  I made it so i can tear it apart also & paint it.  I boxed the frame, so its really sturdy, and it has a fillable gas tank under the back of the bed--with a gas cap..lol.
> 
> Also gotta add the tail lights but that can be whenever.
> ...


well mister "im so far ahead cuz i started like a month early" lol, why dont u throw down on another truck WITH us! :biggrin: now, get us some pics cheater!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..im not braggin..lol, well fuck maybe i am. Just wanted the hard shit to be done & over with..and it literally is...also gotta run air cylinders up front & build a set of shocks for the rear..both should be an easy 5 minute build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

pics as promised. There still a few this & thats i gotta button up, but the really tough general shit is done for the most part.
















those were a bitch, and i got like 64th of an inch between those & the engine--lol
and thse are not attached yet









































i also intend on doin some kind of sound system, but nothing huge, as the main factor is the all around truck..not just one major thing that makes it really jump out.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it looks good brian but it looks like the bags would raise the axel not lower it...maby im lookin at it wrong i dunno? cool idea with the gas cap


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i believe your right..still ya get the idea im aiming for


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

actually thats an easy fix..just looked at some pics from a friends ranger..and i need to move the bag placement closer to the middle & add another bar above it to complete the bag on bar experience.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sik work on the Chevy bro :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slammed, it looks good, but like I said before, if your that far ahead you should make it perfect. I like the idea, but in my opinion the scale plastic you used on the notch is way to big and no straight and as KY already pointed out, the bag set up wouldn't work. I say just keep building it, make it perfect. The details of a build are really what set them apart. 

Deffinately keeping my eye on this topic. Lot of really cool builds going on in here. I really like Darksides VW Van.


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 05:25 PM~16155474
> *it would be a good idea to start a new thread of your own and post some of your work.....thats a start
> *


Ok thanks for the advice I will start doing that. Just seeing some of the ones on here and they are sick.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks and id like to see what you got... never know might get asked by many clubs to join


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 10:19 AM~16160712
> *thanks and id like to see what you got... never know might get asked by many clubs to join
> *


 :biggrin: cool I've done a few trucks for the minitruckin model contest but I'll start building some new ones and post as I go.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 11:27 PM~16157509
> *it looks good brian but it looks like the bags would raise the axel not lower it...maby im lookin at it wrong i dunno? cool idea with the gas cap
> *


That's funny, cuz I was just staring at the pics and was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detailpro3_@Jan 2 2010, 10:23 AM~16160733
> *:biggrin:  cool I've done a few trucks for the minitruckin model contest but I'll start building some new ones and post as I go.
> *


ill keep an eye out for your thread


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 10:30 AM~16160767
> *ill keep an eye out for your thread
> *


Thanks man appreciate it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok got the interior bucket done, put the seat, console and dash in, got it all painted.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detailpro3_@Jan 2 2010, 10:23 AM~16160733
> *:biggrin:  cool I've done a few trucks for the minitruckin model contest but I'll start building some new ones and post as I go.
> *


i remmember that are they still having another


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.rocketfin.com/model_car_links.html

CHECK OUT THIS WEB SITE, it's a list of places to buy model car parts and kits.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> Slammed, it looks good, but like I said before, if your that far ahead you should make it perfect. I like the idea, but in my opinion the scale plastic you used on the notch is way to big and no straight and as KY already pointed out, the bag set up wouldn't work. I say just keep building it, make it perfect. The details of a build are really what set them apart.
> 
> 
> i get what your sayin..i got 2 months to get it right, so be paitent with the perfectionism :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jan 2 2010, 12:55 PM~16161788
> *i remmember that are they still having another
> *


Ya they are probably going to have a show down with all the past winners. But there maybe another round again for shits and giggles. I like this site though cause you can show your work anytime. You dont need a contest.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 09:04 PM~16052694
> *Fuck it. I edited the initial post on the first page.
> Here's what Im doin instead of the 720.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new shit from me--and im like chevyguy..theres nothin like a truck laid out in primer :biggrin: 


















































im working mostly with the firewall at the moment, gotta get it so it clears the tires but also looks like a smoothed out 1 piece. Front tires/wheels are not attached yet, i still gotta build a plate to attach it by.

Also rebuilt the rearend, thanks for the look out--i wouldve figured it out, but better now than later. Its all painted up and for the moment done. Ill also be adding a bar on top of the plate where the bags are, for stability & also a place to attach my link bars to...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LOVE that laid out primed truck.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

builds are lookin good...All the body work is done and ready for prime and paint, started on the interior last night nothing super...but here is the rear bags! The air line hooks up to the "exaust".


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

bags work good what you using for an air source?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I didnt fall off the face of the planet. I will be back on mine tomorrow. This week has been insanely busy as fuck.
Everyones builds are looking bad ass!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the frame painted, added the motor, and put the wheels onit. still got some tweaking to do, but this is it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good chevyguy are those the wheels that come with the maistro box caprice?


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

well after xmas, new years and finally getting the 1:1 put back together for the show this weekend here in cincy, I'll be back on mine after this coming weekend.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 12:38 AM~16175886
> *bags work good what you using for an air source?
> *


The little ear leaning out thing IDK what they are called


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ive never seen one does it suck and blow?


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 10:49 AM~16178516
> *ive never seen one does it suck and blow?
> *



Thats what she said!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 12:49 PM~16178516
> *ive never seen one does it suck and blow?
> *


 :0 Say what?


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 11:49 AM~16178516
> *ive never seen one does it suck and blow?
> *



Only on the weekends does she... oh you mean the gizmo

Might be the thing that looks like a turkey baster, or they make like a syringe


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

its the little bulb that you use to clear out little kids noses and ears ... it is the little bulb with the long tube at the top... there is no leaks in the "air system" so it sucks and blows it looks kinda like this :


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

o ok i thought it was mechanical lmao i got some of those but they are used might blow some boogers in the bags if i tried it lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 08:52 AM~16177979
> *looks good chevyguy are those the wheels that come with the maistro box caprice?
> *


yes it is, and i wish i had about 20 more of them cars. i love these wheels. the car came with a chrome and black set, but only one set of tires. i used the chrome ones, and the tires on my green truck that i just build, and had to find some tires to put on the black rims so i could use them.
these are the best wheels and tires on the market i think, i was able to lay out a full size chevy to the rockers with these wheels. that green truck is laying body on these wheels.
does any one know of a place online that sells those toys. i will go buy them.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16176560
> *I didnt fall off the face of the planet. I will be back on mine tomorrow. This week has been insanely busy as fuck.
> Everyones builds are looking bad ass!!
> *


X2
I'm notching the rear of the frame tonight on the astro and z'ing the front.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 4 2010, 11:49 AM~16179389
> *yes it is, and i wish i had about 20 more of them cars. i love these wheels. the car came with a chrome and black set, but only one set of tires. i used the chrome ones, and the tires on my green truck that i just build, and had to find some tires to put on the black rims so i could use them.
> these are the best wheels and tires on the market i think, i was able to lay out a full size chevy to the rockers with these wheels. that green truck is laying body on these wheels.
> does any one know of a place online that sells those toys. i will go buy them.
> *


yea i like em to i almost bought the caprice for the wheels but was unsure how big they are im deff gonna have to get it ill throw some donk wheels on the caprice and give it to my kids lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, they are a good set...they are on my stepside..but the chrome ones i havent used yet


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

well here is a little update. ranger stock floor body dropped. cantilever suspension. still have to build the fuel cell and figure out what engine to run. then finishe the bed and do body work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hioly shit! nice work on that!! im pickin my jaw up--thanks!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2010, 04:32 PM~16181257
> *yeah, they are a good set...they are on my stepside..but the chrome ones i havent used yet
> *


well i will take them off your hands. lol

ptman that frame is sick as hell.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2010, 05:38 PM~16181321
> *hioly shit!  nice work on that!!  im pickin my jaw up--thanks!!
> *


X200


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 4 2010, 04:37 PM~16181302
> *well here is a little update.  ranger stock floor body dropped.  cantilever suspension. still have to build the fuel cell and figure out what engine to run.  then finishe the bed and do body work.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:  :wow: 

that is a bas ass frame!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass guess i better do something drastic on my suspension lol


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks fellas. its always quality over quantity.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16182455
> *thanks fellas.  its always quality over quantity.
> *



i can understand that :biggrin:


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

dammit I wish Phatras would have told me about this......any chance I still get in to show my terrible skills.2mths is long enough for me


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sorry man, just Drag Lo members in on this build


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam everyone builds are looking sick. Nice frame work all around too.

Here's my entry, jus got home from vacation so its alittle late. Toyo HiLux that will b full bore custom. 








The rims will b these Foose Speedster like ones milled down to fit the lo pro tires

















Il b posting more later :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ oh shit..now this is something i wanna see...lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 4 2010, 10:42 PM~16185168
> *Dam everyone builds are looking sick. Nice frame work all around too.
> 
> Here's my entry, jus got home from vacation so its alittle late. Toyo HiLux that will b full bore custom.
> ...


:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:

**Is that the color it's actually molded in?**


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 4 2010, 07:44 PM~16185189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks grim, yea that is the color its molded n, all the HiLux kits r molded n the color they r shown n on the box art


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 4 2010, 10:49 PM~16185271
> *Dont worry bro u'l b seeing alot more of it
> Thanks grim, yea that is the color its molded n, all the HiLux kits r molded n the color they r shown n on the box art
> *


Wasn't sure about that, it has a metallic effect to it.


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2010, 09:36 PM~16185080
> *sorry man, just Drag Lo members in on this build
> *


oh well!!








just a pic from my last build


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 4 2010, 07:50 PM~16185282
> *Wasn't sure about that, it has a metallic effect to it.
> *


Yea I kno, but its really transparent :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 4 2010, 10:57 PM~16185416
> *Yea I kno, but its really transparent  :uh:
> *


Perfect candidate for a candy red paint job though.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got some wheels from Nate (06150xlt) today for my 720, thanks again homie!! heres a pic with started body work and my NEW WHEELS!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 4 2010, 11:08 PM~16185586
> *i got some wheels from Nate (06150xlt) today for my 720, thanks again homie!! heres a pic with started body work and my NEW WHEELS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 4 2010, 11:08 PM~16185586
> *i got some wheels from Nate (06150xlt) today for my 720, thanks again homie!! heres a pic with started body work and my NEW WHEELS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good hock. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

rides lookin good fellas! glad to see you in the build off Wes! and that datsun looks tight so far!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks 4 the comments guys, and a huge thanks 2 Nate!! now off 2 the lab!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Rear
















exaust pipe is where the air hooks up Will be dual exaust








front
















the pump


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE JOB NATE!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn all kinda progress tonight all looks good


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 4 2010, 11:33 PM~16185996
> *NICE JOB NATE!!
> *


I TOLD YOU I'D FIGURE IT OUT...ITS JUST UGLY BUT ITS THE 1ST


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes, glad to see you found a kit to use. Should be sick. God knows what you are gonna do to it.
ptman, fuck, that is a sick ass setup. Im jealous now. LOL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it looks descent alot better than the one i did i had the same idea using the exhaust as the inlet tubes just never got that far lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 08:53 PM~16186308
> *Wes, glad to see you found a kit to use. Should be sick. God knows what you are gonna do to it.
> ptman, fuck, that is a sick ass setup. Im jealous now. LOL
> *


Haha thanks james, and I hav already done something to it lol, but I will post those pics tomorroe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 09:53 PM~16186308
> *Wes, glad to see you found a kit to use. Should be sick. God knows what you are gonna do to it.
> ptman, fuck, that is a sick ass setup. Im jealous now. LOL
> *


yea no shit it made me cut some of my frame off to make room for improvements and suspension lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well fellas. Customforlife is now rollin in drag-lo, so I wouldnt be surprised if he jumps in the build off as well.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks to all of yal for letting me in im def. going to pull some of my models back out and start working on them and finish them lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the crew.Feel free to jump in on the build-off.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

i think theres a model i can pull out my sleeve to add to this build off :cheesy:


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

alright i think i got something started here i pulled out 2 of my kits and combinding them 










i still need to adjust the length of the going to be long bed but you get the idea


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 4 2010, 09:31 PM~16185949
> *Rear
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 4 2010, 11:35 PM~16187726
> *alright i think i got something started here i pulled out 2 of my kits and combinding them
> 
> 
> ...


Really like the long stretched look.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by customforlife+Jan 5 2010, 01:35 AM~16187726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE DRAG-LO FAMILY CUSTOMFORLIFE


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

finley got some primer onto the ranger, it's too cold to do any kind of painting for now, but the first warm day i get, im painting this truck.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 5 2010, 08:00 AM~16188938
> *...JUST LIKE MINE
> *


o crap man i don't want to be building the same thing that someone else is.... im going to change it lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ranger bodywork lookin good chevyguy

customforlife you could always cut it down and make a excab or use part of the standard cab and make an ex crew cab long bed lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well my plan for a chop top didnt turn out so well. Neither did the opening of the doors :uh: :angry: 

So after FN up two cabs my new plan is to focus on the frame, paint, motor, and interior details (even though it wont b totally opened) :uh: 

Il post some pics ltr


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it happens to all of us bro...take it one step at a time. LOL i did and ill be damned if im gonna stop now. This will be my first fully opened, jambed, BD'd & bagged truck thats will be totally finished!

And welcome to the club Bud...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2010, 02:00 PM~16192396
> *it happens to all of us bro...take it one step at a time.  LOL i did and ill be damned if im gonna stop now.  This will be my first fully opened, jambed, BD'd & bagged truck thats will be totally finished!
> 
> And welcome to the club Bud...
> *


Yea, it was my first attempt at one. I thought the doors would be easy but the plastic on the toyos it really flimsy

But u kno me bro, im gonna finish with a clean ride one way or another


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

well guys i changed my project i went to hobby lobby and picked up some stuff and this truck that im going to build










and setting it up,messin with some diff wheel ideas


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

oop's 
:ugh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You fuckers with all these frames and shit. I ended up at the local hobby shop picking up some styrene, paint, more #11 blades. Got something in mind after i get this wagon done.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 5 2010, 05:59 PM~16194348
> *oop's
> :ugh:
> 
> ...


lol standard cab or crew cab?


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2010, 07:02 PM~16194399
> *lol standard cab or crew cab?
> *




:biggrin: i dono


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2010, 08:01 PM~16194386
> *You fuckers with all these frames and shit. I ended up at the local hobby shop picking up some styrene, paint, more #11 blades. Got something in mind after i get this wagon done.
> *


What hobby shops you guys got up there?


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

im posting as i build lol........

i unibodied it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Alright so heres a couple pics of the screw up i did last nite :uh: I kno it looks cool but it jus didnt come out like I wanted, tried to do a 3 inch chop

















Heres a pic with the new cab and a pic of jus the beginning of my frame, stay tuned for a sik one


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 5 2010, 10:04 PM~16195191
> *What hobby shops you guys got up there?
> *


I went to one thats mostly r/c airplanes. But i knew they had what i needed. But normally i'll just get it from Rick or just order it online.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2010, 09:19 PM~16195398
> *I went to one thats mostly r/c airplanes. But i knew they had what i needed. But normally i'll just get it from Rick or just order it online.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice start on that frame Wes!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 5 2010, 07:13 PM~16195308
> *Alright so heres a couple pics of the screw up i did last nite  :uh: I kno it looks cool but it jus didnt come out like I wanted, tried to do a 3 inch chop
> 
> 
> ...


welcome CUSTOMFORLIFE, great addition here!!!
frame dragger---- since u got 2 toyota kits and one cab u dumped.... that makes an extra toy bumper and valance right?! wanna throw one my way?!


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey I can fix that cab if you need it done....just get a hold of Phatras if you have any questions


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2010, 07:05 PM~16196069
> *welcome CUSTOMFORLIFE, great addition here!!!
> frame dragger---- since u got 2 toyota kits and one cab u dumped.... that makes an extra toy bumper and valance right?! wanna throw one my way?!
> *


Grille and bumper went to shit cuz I had already assembled the orange one, and had to basically rip them off :uh: :angry: 

Sorry bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 5 2010, 08:15 PM~16196247
> *Grille and bumper went to shit cuz I had already assembled the orange one, and had to basically rip them off :uh:  :angry:
> 
> Sorry bro
> *


  bumper wasn't save able at all?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it dont look that bad...easily fixable. Think like a scratchbuilder--anythings fixable!!
And the frame is looking sweet! 

After seeing these damn backhalf's i had to do a lil more to mine. Also, completely redid the HID lights, ripped that out and BMF and built a set of projector lights from the same styrene tube thats on the frame--its wild as fuck!!
Pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2010, 08:22 PM~16196413
> *  bumper wasn't save able at all?!
> *


pm me on what ya need bro..i may have it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 5 2010, 07:06 PM~16195216
> *im posting as i build lol........
> 
> i unibodied it
> ...



this is lookin awesome man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2010, 07:22 PM~16196413
> *  bumper wasn't save able at all?!
> *



Naw bro sorry


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Nate that truck is sweet and the, exhaust idea is cool.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*i started on my interior and got my extended frame done today...i took some mock up pics too! feedback welcomed!*


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks tight Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

that look bad ass man i like the orange


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You guys are doin' some FAB'N in here! :0 Lookin' sick...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn lookin good guys i like progress pics


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2010, 12:36 AM~16197762
> *i started on my interior and got my extended frame done today...i took some mock up pics too! feedback welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I like.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Mark!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 5 2010, 06:58 PM~16198060
> *You guys are doin' some FAB'N in here! :0 Lookin' sick...
> *


x-2


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good man


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2010, 01:46 AM~16199656
> *Looks good Mark!
> *





X 2 !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks real good..at least i wont be the only right hand drive truck in here--but probably the only american truck done up this way... :biggrin: 

awesome building all around guys!!


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

i got the rear tubes started and a start on the frame 
i took the front clip of the chevy and used the frame from one of the toyota truck i have because i dont have any experiance (SP?) with building frame and i dont have the material right now to do it.


























it will be built like a street rod truck


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

narrowed rear frame


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 5 2010, 09:36 PM~16197762
> *i started on my interior and got my extended frame done today...i took some mock up pics too! feedback welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sicc bro! i love em layed out, but i love the pic all locked up! i would love to cruise a strip locked up like that!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got some shit done tonight. I changed my wheels out, which in turn meant i had to rebuild everything i already built...fuck! its done though. 22/24"s and wide ass ones out back...still black.








frame still in progress
















and working still with the headlights/turn signals, after i get em pinned down the way i like it, the shell will be molded to the body for a clean overall smooth look
And this what i did for a set of projector lights








not bad for a first


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 6 2010, 10:04 PM~16208973
> *i got some shit done tonight.  I changed my wheels out, which in turn meant i had to rebuild everything i already built...fuck!  its done though.  22/24"s and wide ass ones out back...still black.
> 
> 
> ...



dude thats sweet i love the headlights


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

there still in thw works, but thats a rough idea of what they'll look like--probably painted black with a light color around the lip of the light to give that illusion the BMW's have in the daytime


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

well i think im starting to get it were im wanting it sfbd and had to channel a small area of the floor and has a small racked look laid out


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 5 2010, 10:36 PM~16197762
> *i started on my interior and got my extended frame done today...i took some mock up pics too! feedback welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass mark


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally got my frame back together with the rear suspension done and working... changed it up alot but kept the overall look i was after before

laid out








raised...not as much as i wanted but its enouph for ride height lol








heres how the compressors and fuel cell will be mounted








heres with the bed on its a lil above the bed but i like it lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 10:06 PM~16210773
> *bad ass mark
> *


THANX CARNAL....going to try to get it done for the nnl?????


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

builds looking good fellas. Had to build a completely new frame, and now hav a design that i am going to do . Not surprised I had to rebuild the frame as the truck has given me nothing but trouble so far :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 7 2010, 12:16 AM~16210914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i tried to get the ranger out so i could paint it, but got stuck in tha snow, so no paint today. lol










the only way im going anywhere today is if i get the big chevy out.









just having some snow fun lol.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

we got some snow to looks like you got more than us tho


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16211068
> *thats wild bro i like it
> :0    :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damni jake! got enuf trees in that sucker? LOL. 

As much i hate to admit it, the color has changed just a small bit, but i have a complete idea how its geting painted now--something i havent done ever!

Still a few things here & there i gotta do to it still.. 2 months..i can sleep for one of those months!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol no trees but got like 3-4 1/16 rods in it lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 6 2010, 09:04 PM~16208973
> *i got some shit done tonight.  I changed my wheels out, which in turn meant i had to rebuild everything i already built...fuck!  its done though.  22/24"s and wide ass ones out back...still black.
> 
> 
> ...


that grill is comin along nice bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 11:16 PM~16210914
> *i finally got my frame back together with the rear suspension done and working... changed it up alot but kept the overall look i was after before
> 
> laid out
> ...


 :wow: this frame is killer!! i need 2 catch up!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 6 2010, 12:56 PM~16203534
> *looks real good..at least i wont be the only right hand drive truck in here--but probably the only american truck done up this way... :biggrin:
> 
> awesome building all around guys!!
> *


my 720 is right hand drive with 350z interior, although not american like urz


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell yeah...the odd/rarity of having a right hand drive is just weird to me. Id love to own one but it would be a mofo to get used to--til then ill build em funny. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys......yea i always liked the look i did the rhd conversion on my sonoma... who knows what ima do on this i havnt even thought about interior yet or if im going to open the doors or not


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

All the builds are lookin sik boyz.I've been slackin on the astro as of late.But I'm going on dayz off soon so I'll have some build time.Plus the weather is going to warm up aswell.Since everyone is busting out custom frames I've decided to start one aswell.I'll post pics up this weekend.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16220734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



were did u get the top bag mountes for the rear at. i like those.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good customforlife i like the bag setup


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 8 2010, 05:28 AM~16223563
> *were did u get the top bag mountes for the rear at. i like those.
> *



i made them. used a bic pen, cut it then glued it to some plastic sheet cut the sheet around the tube and sanded it smooth


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 09:08 AM~16224142
> *looks good customforlife i like the bag setup
> *



thanks man your is looking bad ass too!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 8 2010, 07:29 PM~16229842
> *WELL FELLAS I GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY INTERIOR FOR MY LUX.....ENJOY! FEEDBACK WELCOMED!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie you aint playin huh :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 8 2010, 08:55 PM~16230788
> *HELL NAWW BRO....ILL FINISH THE DOOR PANELS TOMMOROW,GOING TO MOUNT SOME SPEAKERS AND MAYBE ILL MOUNT MY AMPS/TVS ON THE DOOR PANELS.....IM GONNA HAVE IT DONE FOR THE NNL!
> *



:wow: cant wait to check it out


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

didnt do much with mine today, worked with the color, and i did spray it in super cold weather, but it dried in a warm room (just the hood for now)...LOL. Its gonna look badass when i get it done. I also worked with my other color on a sample hood to make sure its gonna work out the way i want it to. 

And also built this for shits & grins









:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior looks good so far Mark. I gotta get back on mine with a quickness now.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad...

didnt do shit with mine today, did go get primer sealer for the crewzer, cuz that damned red bed bleeds thru!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=102046536

nice sparks twisted!! didnt see this before--do ya ever get burnt from the sparks at all?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2010, 08:47 PM~16240659
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=102046536
> 
> nice sparks twisted!!  didnt see this before--do ya ever get burnt from the sparks at all?
> *


yea no shit i bet you got bald spots burnt on the back of your head huh lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol. wearin a wig's in your future--or wait, your reflooring it aren't ya?

news on my end, gonna redo certain parts of my frame, moving the bags closer to the tires, and Z'd my front end, so everythings been redone today. no pics on that.
Also permanantly sealed the tailgate on the crewzer and reskinned the inside of the bed--its in putty so aiming for paint on the bed soon. Prepped Orange Crush for a two-tone fade orange to pearl white...


And this, its not even a damn truck, and no mods were done, its stock as shit on the body. Wish it would be this low, but doubt that.









































that last one, it looks like a widebody porsche boxer..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 10 2010, 08:08 PM~16249685
> *WELL FELLASIM OUTTA HERE,DARKSIDE DONT WANT ME TO PARTICIPATE IN THE BUILD OFF OR BE A PART OF DRAG-LO SINCE I CHOSE MCBA WHERE I STARTED,THANX FOR LETTINGME ENJOY MY SHORT TIME WITH YOU GUYS! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ILL SEE HOW THIS BUILD OFF CONTINUES ILL EDIT ALL MY POSTS....PEACE OUT DRAG-LO FAMILY!
> *


MARK, I DIDNT TELL YOU THAT YOU COULDNT. THAT WAS MCBA'S DECISION TO STATE THAT YOU COULDNT BE IN MCBA AND IN ANOTHER CLUB. 
IF YOU WANNA STAY MCBA, YOU COULDNT BE IN ANY OTHER CLUB PER BIGGS. I RESPECT YOUR DECISION TO STAY MCBA. BUT YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I DO THAT IF YOU STAYED, THEY WOULDNT LET YOU BE IN ANOTHER CLUB BRO!!!
AND YOU COULDA TAKEN THIS TO A PM BEFOREHAND BRO.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2010, 11:47 PM~16240659
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=102046536
> 
> nice sparks twisted!!  didnt see this before--do ya ever get burnt from the sparks at all?
> *


Thanks buddy! Wait til you see the full video of the meet!!! No not really I get covered in crap as why Im sheetmetaling the bed right now. All good though Im down to drag more than just about anybody!!LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DRAG-LO KUSTOMS------DYNASTY M.C.C.
NOW ONE FAMILY

this is cool with me, caues im already in both clubs. and i would hate to chose between them. i love both clubs, and will stay with both clubs.
so im glad this has happend. this is a good thing.
this will only make us stronger. BUILD ON BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I knew before all of you, and I'm neither. :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

well back to life and building again! shows over from this weekend, things can calm down again now!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 11 2010, 05:03 AM~16252716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 11 2010, 09:21 AM~16252750
> *I knew before all of you, and I'm neither.  :biggrin:
> *





:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2010, 12:38 PM~16254278
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey, this is 20/20, I got the inside scoop. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lol ok


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I should have had an update on the astro tonight but i don't.When i went to do my final prime this afternoon there was something stuck in the nozzle and sprayed shit all over the drivers side.Its all sanded down now.I'll have primer and paint pics up tomorrow.Anyone else got progress reports?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 11 2010, 11:58 PM~16261680
> *Anyone else got progress reports?
> *


Waiting on it to warm up a little so i can prime & paint


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

a no pic update for me. but i will get pics up soon. custom dash. console. not sure what seats to use. diamond plate gas tank. and body work. its still too cold to paint. so im just doing body work in my spare time on like 10 projects and trying to get my suburban finished up. but im still in the buildoff. just alot of hours at work the last 2 weeks.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

im doing body work aswell my comp. also messed up on me right now too im having to use my ps3 to get online.... it sucks


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

for me, still sandin away on the 720, nuthin big yet, Matt has twisted my arm into the mini truckin build off, so i may be on 2 builds at once here! :uh: NATE...... i think the wheels will work out! thanks again bro!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ahh! i need a mini-truck now! so i can get in on this! damn my addicted-ness to fullsize's, lol


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 12 2010, 10:30 PM~16272893
> *ahh! i need a mini-truck now! so i can get in on this! damn my addicted-ness to fullsize's, lol
> *



hahahaha i know what you mean


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

e-bay has some S-10's for sale.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 12 2010, 11:30 PM~16272893
> *ahh! i need a mini-truck now! so i can get in on this! damn my addicted-ness to fullsize's, lol
> *


I don't think it has to be a mini, I see a fullsize in here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, its a build off of trucks, vans & suvs? noones doin one so not sure it applies.

progress in my corner, bags are stayin in the first location, i now have a bag on bar with shocks in the back. Painted my rims grigio silverstone metallic (ferrari color & looks like black pewter)
Gotta narrow my front end 1/4" on each side of the frame, and believe im goin for movable suspension up front only. Its not gonna lay flat out, but that will be fine with the paint job im goin for.









:biggrin: 

funk, bring the madness!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

im still here guys, just havent posted any updates. so far i have glued the bed to the cab and filled the gap to make it look like one piece. shaved door handles, rear tailgate is in process of being molded into bed and in the process of making roll pan. droped in a motor from a ford f-150 cause it looks sweet in the s-10 :biggrin: alsosprayed some paint on the sonoma thats a replica of a homies ride. thats it so far. besides that just been tearing up the street woth my bike daily :biggrin: work looking good fellas. as for ideas of future buildoffs thinkg bout a work in progress ride and i was thikng bout building slammed sedans and cars for a change. but you guys do have some badass ideas for buildoffs


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well the weather is getting warmer, i should have some paint on the ranger with in a couple of days.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

build off looks really good.. keep up the good work guys..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

tonight i gotta make a run to the hobby store and probably hobby lobby for a possibility on the minitruckin buildoff---


tonight im building a flush mounted tonneau to fit inside the bed of the stepside, got the plans in my head, just need some damn glue! Then on to breaking the front once again & making it narrower. Also gotta find that *other *color for the front of my truck.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

well i havent realy had time to work on my truck this week but im going to get mack on it as soon as i can


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

well i havent realy had time to work on my truck this week but im going to get back on it as soon as i can


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

fuck im gettin behind alreay! i hope this dont end up like the import build off! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn you, it better not. I didnt get to the hobby store cuz im like sore as hell but consider it done tomorrow.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well this last week has been warm enuff to spray.So heres what the astro looks like now.
























I had to tub the interior in 3 places.I still need to make the front tubs.The rear will be covered by a sub enclosure.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 14 2010, 10:38 PM~16295640
> *Well this last week has been warm enuff to spray.So heres what the astro looks like now.
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 14 2010, 10:38 PM~16295640
> *Well this last week has been warm enuff to spray.So heres what the astro looks like now.
> 
> 
> ...


thats going to look sweet when its done


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2010, 10:43 PM~16295723
> *looks cool.
> *


Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 14 2010, 10:49 PM~16295789
> *thats going to look sweet when its done
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2010, 12:38 AM~16295640
> *Well this last week has been warm enuff to spray.So heres what the astro looks like now.
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: looks sick bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16296039
> *:biggrin:  looks sick bro!
> *


Thanx Jeff.I appreciate that alot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2010, 01:12 AM~16296065
> *Thanx Jeff.I appreciate that alot.
> *





  


and i got somethin comein soon that was inspired buy your 67 chevelle :biggrin: 

so post some of them pics in the dynasty thread damn you lol:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the van is lookn good.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

that van is going to look good!! what kind of grill you going to slap on it?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 15 2010, 06:42 AM~16298688
> *the van is lookn good.
> *


Thanx man I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 16 2010, 12:49 AM~16307147
> *that van is going to look good!! what kind of grill you going to slap on it?
> *


Thanx,I appreciate that.I'm going to be running the stock one for now I might build or buy an aftermarket style on.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey ace i have the grill from the xenon kit. you want it? my astro has the escalade front end on it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 16 2010, 10:43 AM~16308693
> *hey ace i have the grill from the xenon kit.  you want it?  my astro has the escalade front end on it.
> *


Yeah that would be awesome.Thats a GMC style grille isn't it?Either way I want it.Any pics of the caddy clipped Astro?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just some new stuff on my end..

newly hinged tonneau cover thats flush mounted. shocks hand built in the rear, and the frame up front has been replaced with the original stock clip for some damn clearance!

















































bustin shit out guys... :biggrin:


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 14 2010, 09:38 PM~16295640
> *Well this last week has been warm enuff to spray.So heres what the astro looks like now.
> 
> 
> ...


this the orange python kit?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Jan 16 2010, 10:13 PM~16313142
> *this the orange python kit?
> *


Nope its just the stock astro kit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

it's coming along nicely slammd


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a little more done to the interior of the 'stro.Here's what the seat looked like from the kit.
Front:








Rear:








Here's what they look like now.
















Also started to lay out the sub enclosure.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2010, 08:31 PM~16312792
> *just some new stuff on my end..
> 
> newly hinged tonneau cover thats flush mounted.  shocks hand built in the rear, and the frame up front has been replaced with the original stock clip for some damn clearance!
> ...


yes sir Brian! this bad boy is comin along nicely! and HEY MATT?! what happened 2 yur cowgirls avie?! LOL!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Jan 18 2010, 07:20 PM~16332388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Brian, that fucker is lookin bad ass. 
Cowgirls, HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2010, 09:24 PM~16332478
> *yes sir Brian! this bad boy is comin along nicely!  and HEY MATT?! what happened 2 yur cowgirls avie?!  LOL!!
> *


WELL them boys was ready to call it a year, so they lost the game and went home. lol. o-well there is always next year, you know as a COWBOYS fan, you can only expect them boys to win like 2 or 3 games in a row, so winning all the play off games is like not going to happen, and just want to say, that them VIKINGS come out swinging. lol. cause they knew they better. i mean ROMO vs. FARV. damn that's a tuff one. lol.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

heres were im at right now 
doin the bodyworl on the bed








got the trans tunnel and channels finished up tonight
























also got that coil pocket cut off the uca's so it would look better








and i had made an hd hood for one of my other models and was just playin around with it to see what it would look like


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James.
Custom the interior looks good.HD hood would look pretty sik on tha unibody.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well as soon as I get some supplies I will be back on mine again here soon.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 19 2010, 10:32 PM~16346169
> *Thanx James.
> Custom the interior looks good.HD hood would look pretty sik on tha unibody.
> *



thanks man im not sure on the final interior though i havent gotten that far yet lol


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

got somemore done tonight
i got the bags on the front and the controlarms mounted


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks man. yours is look good too!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 20 2010, 06:01 PM~16356304
> *thanks man. yours is look good too!!
> *


THanks bro. I aint done much of anything to it lately.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

99 lookin good customforlife nice frame work


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2010, 09:24 PM~16357579
> *99 lookin good customforlife nice frame work
> *


thanks man


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

we got some fawken sick work up in this build off. builds are looking sick. my lazy ass got to do some work. pasted bed together and sanded the seem to make body look like one whole piece. got a different bench seat and im working on the rollpan.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 20 2010, 11:25 PM~16358552
> *we got some fawken sick work up in this build off. builds are looking sick. my lazy ass got to do some work. pasted bed together and sanded the seem to make body look like one whole piece. got a different bench seat and im working on the rollpan.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 1/8 or 5/32 rod for the notch?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 20 2010, 08:25 PM~16358552
> *we got some fawken sick work up in this build off. builds are looking sick. my lazy ass got to do some work. pasted bed together and sanded the seem to make body look like one whole piece. got a different bench seat and im working on the rollpan.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that dont look bad at all bro. Just make sure you tub the rear so you hide those cuts you made, but other than that, its lookin really good bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 20 2010, 09:32 PM~16358638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man. i just need to get my hands on ssome plastic styrene. does michaels sell that? if i get my hands on some i got some good ideas for the bed already.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 21 2010, 12:03 AM~16358994
> *thats 1/8 bro
> thanks man. i just need to get my hands on ssome plastic styrene. does michaels sell that? if i get my hands on some i got some good ideas for the bed already.
> *


Cool, that's what I need to order then, looks like the perfect size.
Michaels doesn't sell styrene, but if you're lookin for sheet, use for sale signs.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2010, 10:05 PM~16359034
> *Cool, that's what I need to order then, looks like the perfect size.
> Michaels doesn't sell styrene, but if you're lookin for sheet, use for sale signs.
> *


i will try that. i will see if it will be able to do what i want it to do.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's pretty much the same as styrene. It'll be easy to form a tub with it too as it's very flexible. Or if you wanna go even easier on the tub, use a bottle cap cut in half.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2010, 10:09 PM~16359083
> *It's pretty much the same as styrene. It'll be easy to form a tub with it too as it's very flexible. Or if you wanna go even easier on the tub, use a bottle cap cut in half.
> *


ima play around with it, see what i can do. ima design sumthin with construction paper and if i like it then i will cut the signs. i wana tub out the whole rear and make circular corners like th spike truck and i wana cover up the wheels and notch.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Whatever you go with I'm sure it'll look badass.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2010, 11:09 PM~16359083
> *It's pretty much the same as styrene. It'll be easy to form a tub with it too as it's very flexible. Or if you wanna go even easier on the tub, use a bottle cap cut in half.
> *


i used the white cover off of one of those teflon tape roles. you can make really wide tubs with them


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 20 2010, 09:25 PM~16358552
> *we got some fawken sick work up in this build off. builds are looking sick. my lazy ass got to do some work. pasted bed together and sanded the seem to make body look like one whole piece. got a different bench seat and im working on the rollpan.
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool i like the old school look and the bench seat looks good but imo is a lil tall i think it would look better if you cut it down where its even with the back wall


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 20 2010, 06:54 PM~16356222
> *got somemore done tonight
> i got the bags on the front and the controlarms mounted
> 
> ...



damnit man..you got tons of room for bags..what ya runnin for tires? spare donuts? I have a fullsize and cant even slide a #78 o-ring in it at all!! Nice job on that!

Also, i do have A-arms with a spindle, they aren't what i planned for but im out of choices for it, cuz like i said i have no damn room--ive torn the front off this frame 3 different times to attempt to get more room--not gonna happen! Even with a smaller engine it dont help..lol.

Resprayed Orange Crush, so now it goes from flaming orange to a darker orange on the bottom...wanted a 2 tone but got a fade instead...LOL  Ill get pics of soon


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2010, 02:31 PM~16364882
> *damnit man..you got tons of room for bags..what ya runnin for tires?  spare donuts?  I have a fullsize and cant even slide a #78 o-ring in it at all!!  Nice job on that!
> 
> Also, i do have A-arms with a spindle, they aren't what i planned for but im out of choices for it, cuz like i said i have no damn room--ive torn the front off this frame 3 different times to attempt to get more room--not gonna happen!  Even with a smaller engine it dont help..lol.
> ...


haha the tires are just the ones that came with the wheels i think the offset of the wheels lets me beable to have a wide front suspension letting me have room for the bags

i will post some pics later on


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

SlammdSonoma post some pics of the front frame clip maybe i can help you out.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that S-10 is lookn good. i need to hurry up and paint my ranger. lol
just been doing a little more body work onit. i will post up some pic's soon.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

heres the offset of the wheels im using








and how faw the suspension goes inside the back of the wheel








and just a shot of the frame again


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

update on my end:
painted some of the front and the rear, and no its not yet set in stone. The rear is just a dullcote its getting another color :biggrin: also built bed sides to clean that up and a firewall that clears everything. :biggrin: painted the frame gloss black and shocks red, axle and bars done in silver--im goin with those colors somewhat.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Brian. Good to see some color on it even if its a flat paint. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2010, 09:41 PM~16369956
> *Looks good Brian. Good to see some color on it even if its a flat paint. lol
> *


x2-- :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the closer & closer i get to painting it, the more nervous i get :uh: i have it invisioned in my head, but damnit now to execute somethin so flawless in my head to canvas


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 22 2010, 11:14 AM~16375150
> *the closer & closer i get to painting it, the more nervous i get :uh: i have it invisioned in my head, but damnit now to execute somethin so flawless in my head to canvas
> *


take a step back---take a deep breath, and count to 10. now paint.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..your funny! ive seen the same paint job done on a build done here, thats where i got the idea but ive also seen it in 1:1 and it looked 2 miles deep. I did the tailgate last night in the true color plus *candy* but havent cleared it... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good shit goin on in here guys!! i been kinda down and out this week, but im comin around now, so ill try to catch up with u guys here soon! :uh:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

im still in this with some sloowww progress. out filler on all my bodywork. gonna finish up the frame and get it painted. motor is done. dash is almost done and console. then shaving the bumpers. pics up soon.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Im still in to been working a lil here and there on mine just been crazy busy with the shop lately and hopefully landed a new project monday!!! 01 Silverado on 26s!!!! With a caddy clip whoa hoo! Let the fun begin. But will get some pics up just cant find my camera cord. Late.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got some sandin done on the 720, a lil cold 2 paint, but i figured it's only primer so fuck it! here's what i got 4 now gas door, corners and hook bed sides shaved
















bed sides shaved in like the '85-86 1/2 style








corners shaved


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good hock


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 720 looks good nice body work


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Liking it dude! Looking good!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jan 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16388618
> *Liking it dude! Looking good!
> *


  thanks guys, but i still got a lot to do to catch up here! :uh: need to get the 350z drive train in and runnin to catch up i guess!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

better start runnin fast..lol. Im out in the shop tonight for a bit. Not sure what i gotta build on tonite but i have a feeling somethings getting cut! (and not me either) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully tonight I can finish up the fabrication on the enclosure.Its going to have 4 subs 2 amps and a skull hopefully.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work Hock!! I just got my supplies I need to get my damn shit goin again and hopefully get something accomplished in the next few days.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i molded in my interior to the cab last night, filled holes and cracks making it a one piece inside the cab. That will be sanded off tonight and getting it ready for two colors on the cab.

Also did a lil work with my crew cab resin, theres a different front end on it, looks like a 70's crew cab instead of a 80's model..LOL. I decided against doin the Truckin truck, and just doin what comes natural...i may however still do the paint scheme somewhat. Its also sporting bigger rims :0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

FINALY, im ready for paint, been doing some more shaving, and molding and just getting the body a little better. did a lot of bondoing on the tail end of it. got the roll pan molded in and shaved the tail gate. molded the tail gate to the roll pan. but this is how it looks, i am ready for paint. as long as it does not get to cold in the next couple of days, i SHOULD have this painted.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 26 2010, 05:43 PM~16418931
> *FINALY, im ready for paint, been doing some more shaving, and molding and just getting the body a little better. did a lot of bondoing on the tail end of it. got the roll pan molded in and shaved the tail gate. molded the tail gate to the roll pan. but this is how it looks, i am ready for paint. as long as it does not get to cold in the next couple of days, i SHOULD have this painted.
> 
> 
> ...


nice! looks clean in primer. im likin that front bumper with the fog lights. what kit u get it from or how did u make it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16418953
> *nice! looks clean in primer. im likin that front bumper with the fog lights. what kit u get it from or how did u make it?
> *


That bumper and airdam with fogs comes in the Splash kit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 26 2010, 04:47 PM~16418971
> *That bumper and airdam with fogs comes in the Splash kit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 26 2010, 05:51 PM~16419015
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thats what i was thinkin the more i looked at it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 26 2010, 03:43 PM~16418931
> *FINALY, im ready for paint, been doing some more shaving, and molding and just getting the body a little better. did a lot of bondoing on the tail end of it. got the roll pan molded in and shaved the tail gate. molded the tail gate to the roll pan. but this is how it looks, i am ready for paint. as long as it does not get to cold in the next couple of days, i SHOULD have this painted.
> 
> 
> ...


CHEVYGUY turning out a ford?!!!! :wow: looks good matt keep it up, im still playin catch up with the 720! :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a little progress on the 'stro.I did a mock-up lay out of the sub arrangement. I need to move the rightside mount in a little bit.But you get the idea of what I'm going for.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 10:17 PM~16423475
> *:0
> *


Thanx Jeff.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 26 2010, 07:55 PM~16423167
> *Here's a little progress on the 'stro.I did a mock-up lay out of the sub arrangement. I need to move the rightside mount in a little bit.But you get the idea of what I'm going for.
> 
> 
> ...


This is giving me some ideas bro :cheesy: , nice work so far


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jeremy that is gonna be sick!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16422699
> *CHEVYGUY turning out a ford?!!!!  :wow:  looks good matt keep it up, im still playin catch up with the 720!  :uh:
> *


lol yeah every now and then i have to build a FORD. i like having a variety of trucks around.
believe it or not i was not always a chevy guy, i used to be a ford guy, the first truck i ever wanted was a 1998 x-cab stepside ranger. but i have moved on to bigger and better things. now im stuck on the 88-98 full size chevys. lol
hell slammd is a ford guy and he is build a nice stepside chevy now. lol
the world is upside down. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 26 2010, 10:55 PM~16423167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that homie ! that sub layout looks good. Keep us posted !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for all the comps on the start of the enclosure guys.I'll tell ya one thing sanding the material down after applying the CA glue and kicker is a bitch.I'm going to be sanding and filling for a while.Shoud have updates tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 27 2010, 12:04 PM~16429563
> *Thanx for all the comps on the start of the enclosure guys.I'll tell ya one thing sanding the material down after applying the CA glue and kicker is a bitch.I'm going to be sanding and filling for a while.Shoud have updates tonight or tomorrow.
> *


I kno how that goes bro, jus look at the eclipse sub enclosure i did :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

:0 A thread full of laid out trucks?! Awesome builds in here guys!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good start jeremy!! i can see ur plan already, it should come out nice!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Hock.Heres a little more progress on the box.I'm about 1/3 of the way done.Still got a ton of sanding and filling to do.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

What did you use over the sub mounts? Lookin good so far but lots to do!LOL Better you than me.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jan 27 2010, 10:44 PM~16436991
> *What did you use over the sub mounts? Lookin good so far but lots to do!LOL Better you than me.
> *


Looks like bubblegum is what he used over the sub mounts. HAHAHAHAHA
I think its a t shirt he cut and threw over it. Musta been readin pancho's how to on the sub enclosures.
Looks good Jeremy :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

u just use super glue over the shirt material to harden it to sand right?


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

So hes using super glue like fiberglass resin smart! Cool thanks guys and maybe ill look up that tech. Thanks. Never thought of using it like fiberglass but should work the same. happy building. Late.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jan 28 2010, 08:28 PM~16446402
> *So hes using super glue like fiberglass resin smart! Cool thanks guys and maybe ill look up that tech. Thanks. Never thought of using it like fiberglass but should work the same. happy building. Late.
> *


Yup!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah,I am using pancho's technic.Be careful when you put the CA onto the t-shirt though it gives off some really fucking nasty vapors.I've got the box pretty much done just need to prime it to check for improfections.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 28 2010, 08:34 PM~16446497
> *Yeah,I am using pancho's technic.Be careful when you put the CA onto the t-shirt though it gives off some really fucking nasty vapors.I've got the box pretty much done just need to prime it to check for improfections.
> *


Hell yea it does. I tried it once and the shit was smoking. lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 28 2010, 10:35 PM~16446512
> *Hell yea it does. I tried it once and the shit was smoking. lol
> *


Yeah,mine did for a few minutes.I thought the thing caught on fire.Its just a chemical reaction though.Oh yeah when you guys try this method.Lay the glue down on the submounting areas first.Its a little easier to form the rest of the layout that way.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah makes sense. Ill use it in the future on some stuff. Just like fiberglass in real life the ticket is to use something thin use the glue just to get it hard to hold then smooth the top side as it doesnt need to be strong. Should be easy as hell and fast. Late.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

why not use liquified styrene?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new updates on my end..with pics!
molded in the front bumper and rounded it off slightly. Also goin over my body work very thoroughly, since thats left is that and building some stuff for the engine compartment. Also, pics of the new taillight buckets


























Also experimenting with the crew cab, since ill have extra time in this buildoff :biggrin: wheels are from the hot rod GTO
















and also made my 80's crew cab a 72 crew cab








cut in half & cut 1/4" out & built the grille....lights will be changed out with something more realistic.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn your a sick man Brian. Bad ass projects homie.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452480
> *new updates on my end..with pics!
> molded in the front bumper and rounded it off slightly. Also goin over my body work very thoroughly, since thats left is that and building some stuff for the engine compartment.  Also, pics of the new taillight buckets
> 
> ...



man i like them tail lights in the stepside fenders.
and the 4-door long bed is coming along nice.
lookn good.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys.the stepside is sitting aside waiting for paint now :biggrin: . I also did some work with the crewzer, getting it closer to the inca gold paint that'll be on it soon.

Im also doin another 1/12 bike--and it will have a flip flop paint job that'll go from copper red to green...should make the hayabusa pop off the charts


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Trucks in here are lookin' KILLER fellas! :0 Keep them updates comin'! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got a lot of snow and ice over the last couple of days, so painting the ranger is going to be a couple of days away. when the warm weather returns. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, im with ya there man...didnt stop me, i primed & sprayed a '06 camaro purplicious....gotta do the clear to day, it just hit 30 degrees :biggrin: 
And also gotta get out my airbrush & spray some flip flop shit :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

good luck with that in this cold weather. lol
i have been layin primer in this cold weather.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

^ i heard that! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got a lil build time in finished off fab work in the bed and reworked the fire wall a little, it seemed like it was set up for a damn semi engine or somethin!? :uh: then the wheels i got from nate were a little too wide so i had to cut em down a little to fit, still gotta tub it
















































































b4 and after the wheel cut down


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick frame work bro, and the bed look real good to bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro. Thats bad ass!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the cuts in the bed floor and the frame looks good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks guys, im tryin to keep up here! fished in time for the dead line or not, ill get er dun!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^^ X2, bed looks nice bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

heres where im at. still got lots of work. just primered it today so the flaws would show that i missed. also started mocking up what i want to do to the bed. roll pan also needs lots of work


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them trucks are lookn good fellas.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

mine is sitting at the moment...its mostly done except for paint & whatever im doin for sound inside.

been busy with my garage diorama actually :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel ya bro. I havent been messing with my bus for a minute. Been working on a D-50 for the past few days here and there. May end up posting pics of that up later on today.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

while the BAD MOJO is sitting in the garage, i brought out the crew cab for some bench time--and we got just downright shag nasty. I flipped thru the new minitruckin to get this idea--just a side note, dont try this, its an oversized pain in the ass...but thats why IM DOIN IT :0 :biggrin: 

here ya go

























left side is mocked up with brass wire & how it'll be located, the levers do not touch the actual bag but sit just above it, the backside of the lever will house a piston like shock that pushes down on the axle. Its a massive wild design but its gonna be a cover truck in minitruckin so i wanna get ahead of the curveball.

These are the wheels im stickin with now....the chrome 23"s that was on it just not what i want for this.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay slammd good job on the set up, i have been lookn at that set up and wanted to do one, but i think i will let ya finish yours first, then i might do one. good luck with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 3 2010, 12:03 AM~16494496
> *while the BAD MOJO is sitting in the garage, i brought out the crew cab for some bench time--and we got just downright shag nasty.  I flipped thru the new minitruckin to get this idea--just a side note, dont try this, its an oversized pain in the ass...but thats why IM DOIN IT :0  :biggrin:
> 
> here ya go
> ...





set up looks sick bro, and its about time you got some bigger wheels for that thing :biggrin: they look much better then them center lines you had under iit before  

nice work so far bri


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ yeah, i agree. I had to cut more out of the bed for em to fit..and still not sure id tuck em under the invisible hood i have! The way it sits, if the bags worked and inflated, it would all move--which if i could design a ballon the size of a airbag to fit there it would work. Fuck that, way too much other designing--somethin to look into later.

And James, the Van ya sent me will be on the bench shortly :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 2 2010, 08:03 PM~16494496
> *while the BAD MOJO is sitting in the garage, i brought out the crew cab for some bench time--and we got just downright shag nasty.  I flipped thru the new minitruckin to get this idea--just a side note, dont try this, its an oversized pain in the ass...but thats why IM DOIN IT :0  :biggrin:
> 
> here ya go
> ...


You get the idea for this setup from the standard cab frontier, the 07-08 blue and sliver one?? :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DAMN rides are lookin good...I need to get off my ass and build


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

HAHA!! nates behind 2! :biggrin: i aint the only one!
heres an up date i got for now!
got some wheel tubs cut and mocked up along with a go fast bottle for the 350Z drive train
























got the fire wall lookin better!
b4








after








and some mud work in the bed rounding of the square look from b4
























and the ass end finally fully shaved in, i didnt get enough primer on so the bondo spot looks worse then it really is


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got some more work done. started working on smoothing out the bed walls. its in rough stages right now. also redid the notch in the rear. made it smaller and planning on 2 linking it and putting skocks on it. all i got done so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 7 2010, 01:05 AM~16536144
> *HAHA!! nates behind 2!  :biggrin:  i aint the only one!
> heres an up date i got for now!
> got some wheel tubs cut and mocked up along with a go fast bottle for the 350Z drive train
> ...





sick work bro!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, hocknberry, that frame and body work looks hella badass. nice job so far.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

trucks lookin good fellas


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

everyone build are comin out bad ass lookin keep up the good work


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin sik homies.
Hock,what did you use to make your tubs?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 7 2010, 06:48 PM~16542281
> *Builds are lookin sik homies.
> Hock,what did you use to make your tubs?
> *


thanks guys, im tryin!
ACES-- i used a plastic cap from a silly string can, cut in half and then cut down to fit the wheels, kind of a pain but it works out eventually! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gonna lay paint on mine this coming up week, tired of fighting off the paint job. After that its running exhaust, tranny stuff, and a possibility of hinging the hood, but not set yet.

Also a tad bit if work on the crew cab, gotta build the rods that connect the axle to the canti- and the rearend will be finished other than the air equipment which will be 2 tanks 2 compressors. I also gotta find something suitable for an engine, i havent even thought on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Everyone is doin a kick ass job. Im not far behind you guys at all.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

im working out of town this week, so no working on mine. maybe when i get back it will be a little warmer and i can throw down on some projects. i have about 3 or 4 that need some color on them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

been building this last week..actually it took a day.








this took the rest of the week









:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 8 2010, 03:49 PM~16550764
> *been building this last week..actually it took a day.
> 
> 
> ...


damn slammd, lookn good keep up the good work onit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Brian. Damn if you didnt extend the garage!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap just a tad, were gonna be adding another to this, same size and making a full out race shop, for NASCAR, NHRA and a few other sorted goodies :biggrin: :biggrin: and we're working on doin a compressor thats gonna have a running motor ( no pressure buildup), 12volt battery from a rock crawler's gonna be doin the work of lights with LED's....my buddy, hes an electrical genius so thats all him.

OK, as for paint on my stepside...it about got crushed last night cuz it peeled off with masking tape after i primed it 3 times, then primed the tonneau, painted it revving red and got fisheyes on it and the tailgate wrinked like a 90 year old pussy...so it may get dipped or just not get built! really a headache piece of shit now!

The crew cab cantilever is done, and looks just like whats in the magazine. Next is the front and everything else that comes with it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new update of the crew cab rearend...complete & set. front end next.



























theres 16 pieces of styrene tubing and 8 matched styrene sheets to get the canti- arms placed in all of that shit, not including the airbags. :0 complicated, actually this was pretty damn easy. Chevyguy, give it a try, its my second canti setup, i love em!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2010, 03:35 PM~16562593
> *new update of the crew cab rearend...complete & set.  front end next.
> 
> 
> ...


i like it, came out good! i may give it a try!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its alright if ya dont rush it...

of course...this is 2 days worth of building here: and its got a hemi!









fun ass build though :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good slammd.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

just a thought here guys..... there are so many of us from Drag-Lo in the Mini truckin build off and our build off dead line is comin up and most of us if not all are a lil behind.... would it be possible to pause our build off and finish this Mini truckin build off?! there is so much good shit goin on on MT and so much good shit on this build off, i would like to see every one finish both! and i know if we just roll with the normal plans of the 2 build offs most may finish just one build of or may not finish either one?! just a thought kick it around, but i guess it really comes down to the 2 big dogs who started Drag-Lo and as of right now i didnt really have time to drop a PM to the jefe's so i figured we could kick it around and reply or PM from there!?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 10 2010, 10:39 PM~16577551
> *just a thought here guys..... there are so many of us from Drag-Lo in the Mini truckin build off and our build off dead line is comin up and most of us if not all are a lil behind.... would it be possible to pause our build off and finish this Mini truckin build off?! there is so much good shit goin on on MT and so much good shit on this build off, i would like to see every one finish both! and i know if we just roll with the normal plans of the 2 build offs most may finish just one build of or may not finish either one?! just a thought kick it around, but i guess it really comes down to the 2 big dogs who started Drag-Lo and as of right now i didnt really have time to drop a PM to the jefe's so i figured we could kick it around and reply or PM from there!?
> *


You have 20 days Joe you better hurry! :biggrin: I won't be done on time either!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bitches i will be! hahaha the stepside is in its final stages of paint


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 10 2010, 07:39 PM~16577551
> *just a thought here guys..... there are so many of us from Drag-Lo in the Mini truckin build off and our build off dead line is comin up and most of us if not all are a lil behind.... would it be possible to pause our build off and finish this Mini truckin build off?! there is so much good shit goin on on MT and so much good shit on this build off, i would like to see every one finish both! and i know if we just roll with the normal plans of the 2 build offs most may finish just one build of or may not finish either one?! just a thought kick it around, but i guess it really comes down to the 2 big dogs who started Drag-Lo and as of right now i didnt really have time to drop a PM to the jefe's so i figured we could kick it around and reply or PM from there!?
> *


I was thinking the same thing. I wont have time to work on anything else except this ranger for the build off on MT, so I think pausing the build off or extending it would be the next best thing.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 11 2010, 02:11 PM~16582772
> *I was thinking the same thing. I wont have time to work on anything else except this ranger for the build off on MT, so I think pausing the build off or extending it would be the next best thing.
> *


XXX333


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah,pausing or extending the deadline is a good idea.The weather up here is shit right now so I can't paint.What you guys thinkin timeline wise?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the idea...its snowing here in Louisiana WTF! just givin joe a hard time


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 11 2010, 12:11 PM~16582772
> *I was thinking the same thing. I wont have time to work on anything else except this ranger for the build off on MT, so I think pausing the build off or extending it would be the next best thing.
> *



i agree to lately i have been real busy with other crap i havent been able to work on mine lately


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 11 2010, 04:40 PM~16585781
> *I like the idea...its snowing here in Louisiana WTF! just givin joe a hard time
> *


suuuure yah were, u jus wanna see it done with ur wheels on it and take credit for the chrome rollers huh?! 

so whats the decision big dogs? start up after MT'n build off or extend?! either way i wont be done at the regular due date! lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think its better if we start up again after the MT build off ends. Thats 3 months. and if yall still wanna work on yalls, then cool. I wont be doing shit but for the build off.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

good idea. i like that we are going to wait to finish after the mini contest.
i just need to paint my build for THIS build off, but i still got snow on the ground, and all my time is going into the mini contest.
SO PAUSE FOR NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah i will watch for this to come back up. i am way tooo busy with LIFE right now and its way too cold to go out and paint. i have just been spending what time i can on like 20 projects here and there to get major work done then i can paint later. i didnt enter the mini build off cause i knew i wouldnt have the time.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im doin the cmbi/dynasty buildoff and the MT buildoff with one car..so im good there, the stepside wll be done before the original deadline was set of this buildoff...just cuz im ready to call it done finally. Im doin clear on the *worked over* hood, fenders, dash & firewall  then gotta wait for it to totally dry (2 days), then doin my kandy red over revving red metallic... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok sounds good, so we are on hold until the MT build off is over then! ill put the 720 down for a 3 month nap!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, same here just got the cab completely done..now i gotta find a stepside bed, cuz mines in pieces :angry: ...anyone got a spare?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is kinda what the cab looks like.. except where the silver panels stop, revvin red metallic is now..and the bed is no more..

































i tried to keep all lines uniform, so it look like complete panels instead of them just being here and there. also, tough as hell to keep straight. After 15-20 minutes i began getting tunnel vision from staring at it too long.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 12 2010, 10:16 PM~16597693
> *this is kinda what the cab looks like.. except where the silver panels stop, revvin red metallic is now..and the bed is no more..
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit man.Looks great.I bet you were having trouble seeing after that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im crosseyed if it matters...feelin like hearse! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 12 2010, 10:49 PM~16597959
> *im crosseyed if it matters...feelin like hearse! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

cool paint. anything with suicide doors is badass


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

looks nice, is that paint or sharpie? and if its sharpie, what did youclear it with? i have had very bad results with the sharpie and clear.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good brian i like the idea...wtf did u do to the bed?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys...the bed got stepped on. i sprayed it, and was letting it dry, obvious it fell on the floor and im lucky my right fot stepped all over it... :uh: 

the panels were done with a black sharpie. Ill be clearing it with acrylic clear in lights coats..shouldnt make it run. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good, sorry 2 hear about the bed there big foot! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that sucx ive stepped on a project before but mine was salvageable i heard a crack and jumped in the air like a cat and didnt completely destroy it lmao so did it get completely destroyed?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good slammd. i like what ya did onit. wish i had a bed laying around i would send it to ya. i would love to see it all finished up. 
both of my stepside beds are in use, im building a 4-door stepside and an ext-cab stepside. but keep an eye out on e-bay and u might beable to find a hole kit cheep.
but the truck looks awesome


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, totally crushed..like in 4 pieces. its all good, grim's got me! so soon enuf ill be hackin the stepside again. thanks again grim!!!


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 12 2010, 09:16 PM~16597693
> *this is kinda what the cab looks like.. except where the silver panels stop, revvin red metallic is now..and the bed is no more..
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! im speechless that looks so sick


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 13 2010, 02:50 PM~16602455
> *yeah, totally crushed..like in 4 pieces.  its all good, grim's got me!  so soon enuf ill be hackin the stepside again.  thanks again grim!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Feb 14 2010, 11:29 AM~16609337
> *WOW!!! im speechless that looks so sick
> *



yeah, i admit i sit and stare at it and wonder how the fuck im gonna top this one...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

some pics with the doors on, closed up and the tailgate i did some custom work to

















































not too much left and its considered as DONE.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DON'T FORGET THAT AS SOON AS THE MINITRUCKNWEB CONTEST IS OVER, WE WILL BE GETTING BACK TO THIS BUILD OFF.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

where the trucks at man I wanna see them 
finish


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i recall the new guy in charge made a new thread and buildoff...

a few of mine done, im adding the tonneau









































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 1 2010, 08:13 PM~17940685
> *if i recall the new guy in charge made a new thread and buildoff...
> 
> a few of mine done, im adding the tonneau
> ...


CALM DOWN BRIAN!! but truth be told.... Matt, didnt we start this one out as a mcbi vs drag-lo?! and now its just drag-lo better build by october?! whats the dilly?! all of drag-lo and cmbi please respond, what happened 2 this? i thought this was the original build we had goin?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, im cool bro...i was wandering myself with it. :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this was not a mcbi vs drag-lo build off, this was suppost to be DRAG-LO KUSTOMS first build off. and we have changed it to another name. and started a hole new fourm to post up pic's in. but a little up date on this build off, i did finish my ranger for this one. this is the ranger i was building for this build off, i got it done so i thought i would post up pic's of it. the new build off has a hole new fourm, so go over there and build your rides and put them in there. everyone in drag-lo kustomz has untill oct. 1st to build somthing KUSTOM.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry for bringing up a old thread guys, but i went through this whole post searching for some good control arms, to give me an idea on how to build mine for this s-dime and didnt find much... anyone?


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 18 2011, 09:54 PM~20582471
> *Sorry for bringing up a old thread guys, but i went through this whole post searching for some good control arms, to give me an idea on how to build mine for this s-dime and didnt find much... anyone?
> *


Hmmm umm I make some extremely rough ones but there easy lol ask chevyguy97 in his build thread he will probably know a few tricks haha


----------

